# Hey, I remember this place...



## Pylon (Jun 8, 2009)

So, yeah.  Time passes.  So be it.

Anyway, little to tell. Slacked, but working my way back in.  Dropped @ 15 lbs this year so far.  (Had picked up more than that over the last year or so.)  Still way over where I want to be.

So anyway, missed you all.  Sorry to have been gone so long.  Will try to do better.

Today's w/out was cardio, 30 min elip.  Planning to lift in the AM.  For reference, will be back on the HIT program, at least to start.  Here's the program...

*Tues*   Target       Leg ext   6 - 10       SS leg press   6 - 10       calf press   15 - 20       *Fri* 
      DB laterals   6 - 10       BO DB rows   6 - 10       Standing BB curl    6 - 10       tri pushdowns   6 - 10       SS dips   3 - 5       *Tues* 
      leg ext   6 - 10       SS squat   6 - 10       seated calf   6 - 10       *Fri* 
      pec deck   6 - 10       SS HS incline   1 - 3       DB pullovers   6 - 10       SS CG pulldowns   6 - 10       deadlifts   6 - 10   

Off we go....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2009)

hey amigo!
How's things? Great to 'see' you again!
How's life in the big corporate world? you still at that new job? (which...wouldn't be...'new' now)


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome back, man! Slacking is acceptable, just get your foot back on the gas!

Have started a HIT-style program recently aswell so will be interested to see how you go about things


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey amigo!
> How's things? Great to 'see' you again!
> How's life in the big corporate world? you still at that new job? (which...wouldn't be...'new' now)



Heya Burns!  Going well.  Got bumped to corporate in January, working with a bigger crowd now.  Has it's ups and downs, but what doesn't, right?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Welcome back, man! Slacking is acceptable, just get your foot back on the gas!
> 
> Have started a HIT-style program recently aswell so will be interested to see how you go about things



Working on it, Gaz.  Up at 5 to head to the gym, in fact.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Pylon........welcome back.


----------



## katt (Jun 9, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Working on it, Gaz.  Up at 5 to head to the gym, in fact.



Hi Py! 

I haven't been posting so much either    But we all need a break sometime. Glad you're back


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Pylon........welcome back.



Sorry, YM.  I can't talk to you as long as you have that....that THING on your avi...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

katt said:


> Hi Py!
> 
> I haven't been posting so much either    But we all need a break sometime. Glad you're back



Heya Kat!

OK, fair enough.  I'll let you slide if you return the favor.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Tuesday workout...

WU - bike, 5 min
WU - leg press, 180 x 10
WU - Standing calf raise, bw x 20
WU - leg ext - 110 x 5

Leg ext - 130 x 10
SS leg press - 270 x 10
calf press - 270 x 20

10 min cardio - elliptical.  (This is a different kind of machine.  It measures stride length along with speed, and the only way to get full stride is to really have your arms engaged.  Much better cardio workout than a regular elliptical.)

Nothing to write home about here.  Nice and easy, light weights, good ROM.  First lifting session in quite a while.  I'm sure I'll be stumbling around badly by the end of the day.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking good, dude! Enjoy your stumbling, lol.

Strong weights for first session after a layoff.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2009)

remember: baby steps...crawl before you walk, before you can jog, before you can run...then next thing you know, you'll be flying again.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, dude! Enjoy your stumbling, lol.
> 
> Strong weights for first session after a layoff.



Thanks, Gaz.  I can go a lot heavier on leg work, but I know I'll pay for that bit as it is.  I can't imagine what would happen if I would have racked 360 or 450 on the press...and I considered it.  I think 360 would have gone up easy enough, but I would have suffered on cadence a bit.  450 would be a struggle to finish the set, I think.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> remember: baby steps...crawl before you walk, before you can jog, before you can run...then next thing you know, you'll be flying again.



Yeah, I've never really gotten past the jogging phase....


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, Gaz.  I can go a lot heavier on leg work, but I know I'll pay for that bit as it is.  I can't imagine what would happen if I would have racked 360 or 450 on the press...and I considered it.  I think 360 would have gone up easy enough, but I would have suffered on cadence a bit.  450 would be a struggle to finish the set, I think.



Totally, dude. Form and cadence are the most important thing, not the weight. You did the right thing! Its always tempting to stroke your ego by racking a lot of weight, but most of the time you end up stroking your injuries straight afterwards.

What sorta cadence are you using for these reps, out of interest?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Totally, dude. Form and cadence are the most important thing, not the weight. You did the right thing! Its always tempting to stroke your ego by racking a lot of weight, but most of the time you end up stroking your injuries straight afterwards.
> 
> What sorta cadence are you using for these reps, out of interest?



I generally go 4 beats up, hold for 1, 2 beats down.  Or try to, anyway.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I generally go 4 beats up, hold for 1, 2 beats down.  Or try to, anyway.



Ouch, 4 is tough!

I saw a vid when Mentzer was making this dude do 5 up 5 down or something. Poor bastard


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry, had that backwards.  It's 2 up, 4 down.  Still brutal, though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

4 down is even sicker! I can only manage 3!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

4 beats down where the good stuff starts.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Sorry, YM.  I can't talk to you as long as you have that....that THING on your avi...



you and my both Py. lol just kidding, YM, your alright lol.

but for the record, Pens are taking the game tonight, 5-3. Malkin and Crosby are coming out firing!

welcome back Py, wondering where ya got to. no worries about the slacking, like Gaz said, it's acceptable but now it's time to get back into the swing of things!

your legs will be thanking you after that one!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> you and my both Py. lol just kidding, YM, your alright lol.
> 
> but for the record, Pens are taking the game tonight, 5-3. Malkin and Crosby are coming out firing!
> 
> ...



Yup, hate the Wings.  Hard.  Pulling for Pitt, no question.  

Been no where special.  I've moved my workouts to the morning.  I realized I was leaving before the kids were up anyway, but not getting time at lunch or at night to work out.  If I do it in the morning, I have more time, less crowd, less traffic, and just as much time with the kids.  Win!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2009)

Let's go RED WINGS!!!

hahaha


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Let's go RED WINGS!!!
> 
> hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2009)

4 beats?
What are you humming something? 
gosh, man...work out! Not American Idol!


Good to see ya at it.
If it makes you feel any better...I came into work today...and I was supposed to be off...guess I'll mosey back to my 'house' and take a nap...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

What, a brother can't sing while he lifts?  I mean, you get some odd looks in the gym while you are belting out "Copa Cobana", but no one bothers me about using the cage in between my sets!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2009)

nice.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2009)

Cardio day, 45 min on the bike.  Legs feel ok.  I think the light weights and elliptical work kept them from going bonkers with the restart.  

Will probably run tomorrow.  I ran Friday morning (5K), which led to a sore hip for some reason.  Probably just natural stiffness, but it lingered for a couple of days.  Was going to run Monday, but could feel it after about 1/4 mile, so ditched for other cardio work.  We'll see how it feels tomorrow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome back, Py.    I, too, have fallen off the workout posting wagon.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2009)

That's ok, Trips.  We can catch up to it together!


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> What, a brother can't sing while he lifts?  I mean, you get some odd looks in the gym while you are belting out "Copa Cobana", but no one bothers me about using the cage in between my sets!



   Go Barry... you go boy..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Welcome back, Py.  I, too, have fallen off the workout posting wagon.


what???? I'm working out more often then you and the copa cabana boy here???? wow...the world is all topsy turvey...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what???? I'm working out more often then you and the copa cabana boy here???? wow...the world is all topsy turvey...



Easy there, sand flea.  I got three gym trips under my belt this week, still waiting for your first...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2009)

katt said:


> Go Barry... you go boy..


Sing along! I KNOW you are....


Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl
With yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there
She would merengue and do the cha-cha
And while she tried to be a star, Tony always tended bar
Across a crowded floor, they worked from 8 till 4
They were young and they had each other
Who could ask for more?

At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always the fashion
At the Copa....they fell in love

(Copa Copacabana)

His name was Rico, he wore a diamond
He was escorted to his chair, he saw Lola dancin' there
And when she finished, he called her over
But Rico went a bit too far, Tony sailed across the bar
And then the punches flew and chairs were smashed in two
There was blood and a single gun shot
But just who shot who?

At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always the fashion
At the Copa....she lost her love

(Copa. . Copacabana)
(Copa Copacabana) (Copacabana, ahh ahh ahh ahh)
(Ahh ahh ahh ahh Copa Copacabana)
(Talking Havana have a banana)
(Music and passion...always the fash--shun)



Her name is Lola, she was a showgirl
But that was 30 years ago, when they used to have a show
Now it's a disco, but not for Lola
Still in the dress she used to wear, faded feathers in her hair
She sits there so refined, and drinks herself half-blind
She lost her youth and she lost her Tony
Now she's lost her mind!

At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always the fashion
At the Copa....don't fall in love

(Copa) don't fall in love
Copacabana
Copacabana


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)

It's the "CO!" parts that help me get through the hard lifts.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Easy there, sand flea. I got three gym trips under my belt this week, still waiting for your first...


over the course of the past few months, pal!
Gimmie an hour...I'll have something for you to choke on, pal!


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Sing along! I KNOW you are....
> 
> 
> Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl
> ...



You have way too much time on your hands..


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> over the course of the past few months, pal!



Why you bringing up old stuff?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)

Thursday, more cardio.  Was going to run, but was a little stiff this morning, I'm guessing the very light 2nd day DOMS from Tuesday.  Did 45 min on the elliptical instead, which was plenty good!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what???? I'm working out more often then you and the copa cabana boy here???? wow...the world is all topsy turvey...



  Ain't been posting, just been doin'.    Hitting it up 5 times a week.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, well, some people are all talk...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

katt said:


> You have way too much time on your hands..


don't be re-donk-u-lous! I'm just ablew to multi-task and can find certain things fairly quicklu in the internets...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Why you bringing up old stuff?


why are you getting defensive???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Ain't been posting, just been doin'.  Hitting it up 5 times a week.


well, let's get crack-a-lackin' on the posting, pal!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> why are you getting defensive???



Um....I'm not here to talk about the past....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2009)

Fridays are for lifting!

WU - bike, 5 min
WO - GS - db lat raise, bo db rows, db curls - 10s x 10 each

db lat raise - 15s x 10
bo db rows - 30s x 10
standing bb curl - 60 x 10

tri pushdown - WU - 6 x 10

tri pushdown - 10 x 10
SS dips - -10 x 3.5

Run - .5 mi

NOTES
Good form, ROM and cadence throughout.  
The cable station and dip station both have the numbered plates (not listed by weight), which is a pain in the ass if you try to relocate to another gym.  
I had intended to do a full mile after, but my hip started to bother me a little so I cut it short.  I'm sure it's just a minor issue, just needs rest.  The pain is in the back, right where you feel the impact on each stride.  Maybe I need new running shoes.  I've had mine for quite a while.  If it doesn't clear up in the next week, I'll look into that.  The good news is once I'm done running, it feels OK.  I don't expect any lifting issues with it, and I can sub out other cardio without too much trouble.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2009)

One other note...In what I'm sure some will consider heresy, I became a vegetarian in February.  (It's mostly for environmental reasons, but I can't deny that what I've learned about factory farming makes me never want to eat meat again.  Read "Food Matters", "Fast Food Nation" or "What to Eat" if you are looking for more info.

Anyway, I've been playing around with new ingredients and dishes, with some that I am very happy with.  I noticed this morning the recipe thread is dying on the vine, so I'm going to throw a few things in there, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Um....I'm not here to talk about the past....


 
let's talk about the future then...ever forward!



Pylon said:


> I became a vegetarian in February. (It's mostly for environmental reasons,


 
Vegetarian: noun. old native American word, from the slapahoe tribe: meaning/ one who can't hunt.


Seriously? Where's the beef? I'm about to go tear into some road kill..which they pass off as steak here. I heard the brakes lock up on a big truck last night...could be dog...you never know...that's the beauty of A1..


I would look into new shoes, amigo. I read somewhere in a running ad, that active people should replace their running shoes every so many months or mile ran. Do you have one of those good feet or whatever places that you go in and they find out 'what kind of foot you have' and match you  to an optimal shoe?
I thin my runners are on their last laces here. 

Hope the hip feels better. Icing it ?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2009)

No ice.  One, it's hard to get to.  Two, there isn't any pain or discomfort unless I'm running.

My shoes are a few years old, and while they may not have much wear on them (they are pretty sheltered and just worn in the gym, which keeps them looking spry), I'm sure they've lost some cushion over time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 12, 2009)

big game tonight, Py. are you going to watch it? gonna be a good one!

Pens win it, 5-4. Crosby breaks out of his slump in the Joe with a huge game. there, I said it first! haha


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> big game tonight, Py. are you going to watch it? gonna be a good one!
> 
> Pens win it, 5-4. Crosby breaks out of his slump in the Joe with a huge game. there, I said it first! haha



You missed on everything but the important part!  

Taste the sad, Hossa.  TASTE IT!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> No ice. One, it's hard to get to. Two, there isn't any pain or discomfort unless I'm running.
> 
> My shoes are a few years old, and while they may not have much wear on them (they are pretty sheltered and just worn in the gym, which keeps them looking spry), I'm sure they've lost some cushion over time.


hey!
I'd look into some new kicks, homie! Oh..that would be street slang for get some new shoes...
How's things? I'm draggin' ass this day...I foresee a LOT of caffeine in my near future, says I who is working on the bestest drink in the whole world: Blue Monster. I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> You missed on everything but the important part!
> 
> Taste the sad, Hossa.  TASTE IT!!!!!



haha, that being the score or Crosby getting injured? Pens still won, which is awesome!

yeah, Hossa is almost like a curse, I feel bad for him, but at the same time he did it to himself, haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> haha, that being the score or Crosby getting injured? Pens still won, which is awesome!
> 
> yeah, Hossa is almost like a curse, I feel bad for him, but at the same time he did it to himself, haha.


what? feel bad for the millionaire?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't feel bad for him at all.  When you leave your team to go play for the guys that beat you, and say it's because you want to win, you are telling your old team "you aren't good enough to win, even with me there."  

He deserved to be on the losing end.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what? feel bad for the millionaire?



yeah, I feel bad for him.. sleeping on his pile of money, with lots of beautiful women... yeah.. I feel bad for... him 



Pylon said:


> I don't feel bad for him at all.  When you leave your team to go play for the guys that beat you, and say it's because you want to win, you are telling your old team "you aren't good enough to win, even with me there."
> 
> He deserved to be on the losing end.



that's what he said? well I didn't know that.. ha, good for him then, sucker. go Pens!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2009)

Ahh...a nice relaxing weekend.  No workouts, but did a lot of manual labor around the homestead.  Looking forward to the gym in the morning.

I think I'm going to switch out my shoes for tomorrow.  My "regular" shoes are also running shoes, and are much newer, so I think I'll give them a try and see how the hip feels.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Py!
The 'honney-do' list?
I've heard of those!
Sounds like a good weekend.

Hope the shoes help


----------



## katt (Jun 15, 2009)

Pylon said:


> One other note...In what I'm sure some will consider heresy, I became a vegetarian in February.  (It's mostly for environmental reasons, but I can't deny that what I've learned about factory farming makes me never want to eat meat again.  Read "Food Matters", "Fast Food Nation" or "What to Eat" if you are looking for more info.
> 
> Anyway, I've been playing around with new ingredients and dishes, with some that I am very happy with.  I noticed this morning the recipe thread is dying on the vine, so I'm going to throw a few things in there, in case anyone is interested.



Are you going vegan or do you still eat dairy?   I did the Vegan thing for ..mmm...     thinking here...  about 5 years if my memory serves me correct..     Everything was pretty good, but I did cut out the fake cheese cuz it was just nasty...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2009)

Not quite vegan.  I try to stick with a rule of "no food with a face."  Make is easy.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2009)

Cardio day.  

Switched out my shoes, didn't seem to help.  Hip felt better at first, but at about 1/2 mile started to feel it again.  The good news is I don't think it is a shoe problem, so my old kicks are OK.  I think some rest will do the job, so no impact for a couple of weeks.  (It's what I get for going from nothing to running a 5k, I suppose.)

So after the light run, finished off with laps in the pool.  Didn't do a good job of tracking time or laps, just went until I needed to get out and get to work.  Not a great workout overall, but not too bad.  Lifting tomorrow.  Woo!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 15, 2009)

have you ever had your feet looked at by a podiatrist? I have flat feet and need orthotics made for my feet.

I had to just recently have a new pair made because my old pair was going on 2-3 years old, and I found a HUGE difference in that alone.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2009)

No...well, not for that anyway.  I don't think it's a real issue.  I think I just should have eased in a little.   But we'll see how it does with rest.  It's just a minor issue now, but if it gets worse, or even just persists, I might look into other solutions.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I was planning to lift this morning.  But the little one was up at 4am for some reason.  So now I'm hanging out with him for a while.  If I can't sneak in may workout at lunch, I'm going to try to bail out of work early and hit it on the way home.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2009)

Good plan...........find time for it


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2009)

Cardio Tuesday - 45 min bike.

Yeah, the lunch/after work thing didn't pan out, but I got my work in late last night.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2009)

...and then....

Wednesday lifting (should have been yesterday, but it's still a relatively light load, so I think the reduced rest days will not be an issue)

WU - bike, 5 min
WU - squat, 45 x 10
WU - OH squat, 45 x 10
WU - leg ext, 70 x 10

Leg ext - 115 x 10
SS squat - 185 x 10

WU seated calf - 45 x 10
seated calf - 135 x 10

elliptical, 10 min

Felt good.  Hit my cadence on leg ext and calf, need to slow down on the squats.  But overall no complaints.  We'll see how the legs feel by the end of the day....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2009)

worry about tomorrow and the day after, amigo!
Good to see!
Got too busy at work 2 days running. Missed both workouts...<factual explanation delted do to security reasons>...tried to go on monday night...was almost like taking a number to get a piece of equipment...then wait for the next piece...more frustration that useful. 
So, been walking the track. Am now a few days behind...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> worry about tomorrow and the day after, amigo!



No need to wait.  I can feel them stiffening up already.  I might hit the bike again tonight to try to keep them loose.  We'll see how they feel and if I have time.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2009)

Guh.  Cardio after leg day.  Did 45 min on the bike.  Still wobbly.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2009)

cardio after leg day, eh? uke:

HIT workouts are looking good though Py

my legs were still sore last night and I stretched them out really well. today, the DOMS is minimal to be honest.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2009)

Another lifting day.  Almost went back to bed.  Almost skipped lifting to let the legs rest.  Almost.

WU - elliptical - 5 min
WU - pec deck - 45x10
WU - cybex incline press - 50x10

pec deck - 105 x 10
SS cybex - 150 x 3

WU - db pullovers - 30x10
WU - CG pulldowns - 50x10

db pullovers - 50 x 10
SS cg pulldowns - 100 x 10

WU - deadlifts - 135 x 5

deadlifts - 185 x 10

elliptical - 5 min

Not bad.  Took it easy on most since I'm still stiff from Wed, and don't want to be incapacitated for the weekend.  Nice and easy, so should be in good shape for the weekend.

Next week in NC.  Found out the hotel we use can give us free passes for the new gym that opened across the street.  The hotel has one of the better hotel gyms I've used, which means 3 treadmills, 2 bikes, a cable station (that does about 20 different things, if you are creative enough) and a pretty good DB rack.  But the gym has a lot more free weights, a squat rack, etc.  So I've got that going for me.  Which is nice.


----------



## the other half (Jun 19, 2009)

hellooooooo pylon, good to see u are making it back to the old grind. we have been alittle bit hit and miss as you can tell from katts post.

hope all is going well.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Toh!  Nice to see you!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2009)

Cardio this morning, 45 min on the bike.  Then off to NC!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2009)

Lifting at the Y in NC this morning...

WU - ellip, 10 min
WU - leg press, 270x10
WU - leg ext, 115x10
WU - calf raise, bwx20

Leg ext - 150 x 6 (I think.  Don't have my notes here.  Will correct later if wrong) - that's up 40 lb, down 4 reps

SS Leg press - 360 x 10 (up 90 lbs)

Calf press - 450 x 20 (up 90 lbs)

10 min ellip


Good overall.  I have  bruise on my left foot.  I think I had my shoe tied to tight and it swelled while on the plane.  A little tender, but not a limiting factor.

Received 2 complements this morning about having dropped some weight recently.  Always a nice was to start the day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2009)

Compliments are goooooood motivation  

Keep it up


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 24, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Next week in NC.  Found out the hotel we use can give us free passes for the new gym that opened across the street.  The hotel has one of the better hotel gyms I've used, which means 3 treadmills, 2 bikes, a cable station (that does about 20 different things, if you are creative enough) and a pretty good DB rack.  But the gym has a lot more free weights, a squat rack, etc.  So I've got that going for me.  Which is nice.



"Good hotel gym" is an oxymoron.  But across the street is great. When I was in El Ferrol, Spain, I had a two minute walk to the gym.  A short commute is especially beneficial on those days where you aren't exactly inspired to workout, but since it won't take long to get there, you go anyway.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2009)

how's the cardio doing? 45 min? Awesome, bro!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 26, 2009)

Quick update...

Did get to lift on Tuesday, will post later.  Can't use the gym across the street, but the Y is close and pretty good.  

Haven't been in the gym since.  Buried with work.  Diet has been ok, all things considered.  Flying home this afternoon.  May try to sneak in a lifting session tomorrow to stay on track.

More later, I promise!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Compliments are goooooood motivation*
> 
> Keep it up



+1

my sister saw me for the first time in a month or more and she said how I'm looking a lot bigger.. that felt good for sure.

looking solid Py cardio is coming along nicely.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Cardio day.
> 
> Switched out my shoes, didn't seem to help. Hip felt better at first, but at about 1/2 mile started to feel it again. The good news is I don't think it is a shoe problem, so my old kicks are OK. I think some rest will do the job, so no impact for a couple of weeks. (It's what I get for going from nothing to running a 5k, I suppose.)
> 
> So after the light run, finished off with laps in the pool. Didn't do a good job of tracking time or laps, just went until I needed to get out and get to work. Not a great workout overall, but not too bad. Lifting tomorrow. Woo!


on a positive note: you got  new shoes...

You know as well as the rest of us...get in when you can and when you are there, make those sessions COUNT!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2009)

No workouts this weekend, though the diet has been very clean.

I think I'm going to ditch HIT for a while.  I think I need to up the volume and turn lifting sessions into longer, more intense, and full body w/outs.  I'm thinking of going back to an older workout I built that alternated upper and lower body lifts.  I enjoyed it, and it was a good workout overall.  Will put it together and post.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2009)

OK, here's the list.  Feedback welcome.  I'm trying to work on large muscle groups, and planning to go 3 sets of 10 on each.

Day 1 

OH squat
SS BO DB rows

DB sumo squat
SS db bench press
SS lat pullovers

Day 2

deadlifts

rack pulls
SS tri pressdown

leg curl
ss leg ext

Day 3

squat

CG pulldowns
SS oh db press

SLDL
SS db shrugs


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2009)

Pylon said:


> OK, here's the list. Feedback welcome. I'm trying to work on large muscle groups, and planning to go 3 sets of 10 on each.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


Let???s see:
Day 1:
Legs, Back, Legs, Chest, Chest
Day2:  
Back, Back, Tris, Legs, Legs
Day3: 
Legs, Back, Delts, Legs, Traps
I dunno, amigo. Seems a bit unbalanced. OT on the legs, maybe? Doing Deads followed by rack deads? Kind of the same exercise w/ different emphasis?
Are you trying to do legs on all three work out days? How about
Day1: squats, Day 2: Deads, Day 3: SS leg curl/Leg Ext?
I see a triceps exercise, no bicep exercise. 
Maybe a push / legs / pull routine if you are doing a 3-day workout week?
Or, do a full body workout, picking one BP and hit it hard. Pick a different exercise the next workout and also rotate which BP you start off w/ every workout.

EX: 
Day1: Chest / Back / Delts/ Legs
Day2: Legs/ Delts / Back / Chest
Day3: Back / Chest / Legs / Delts
...something to ponder


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2009)

That's what I get for throwing something together that fast.  

CG pulldowns are bis, not back.  Underhand, close grip.

I went back and forth on the rack pulls.  I like them, which is why they are in there, but there should be a lower body move there.  Calf raise maybe?  Better yet, I can move the leg ext to that spot and fill in with dips in the next SS.

Otherwise, yes, a little unbalanced.  The intent is to move the focus up and down the body as much as I can, while optimizing equipment use and using SS to get through faster.  

OK, let me ponder a bit.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

Monday lifting...

WU - elliptical, 5 min

WU - db lat raise, bo db row, standing db curl - 10s x 10 each

db lat raise - 15s x 10, 10, 10

bo db rows - 30s x 10, 10, 10

standing bb curl - 60 x 10, 4 - drop - 50 x 6, 10

tri pushdowns - 10 x 10, 10, 10 
SS assisted dips - 12 x 5, 2 - drop - 14 x 3, 2 - drop - 16 x 3

(number plates, not sure the weight on the last two)

bike, 5 min


OK, so I knew I wanted to change to higher volume, but in the absence of a new plan, just went with what was on schedule for today and adjusted accordingly.  

Felt good overall.  The tri press felt light, but by the end of set 3 was a chore.  The dips were way harder than expected, and was really struggling to get through them.

Used the drop sets to push through on a couple of things.  I think I'll stay with the HIT loading method (if you can get through the sets, go up in weight next time around).  

I may stay with the HIT routines and change the volume as I did here.  I like all the moves and am comfortable with them.  More thought needed on that.  I'll likely tinker with it a bit, working around the gym setup.  (For instance, there is one pec deck, and it is in a different room that the free weights, so would swap out flyes instead.)

Anyway, felt good to up the volume.  Looking forward to the next session.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

OK, went back and pulled up some old info from Cowpimp on full body routines.  So building from:

_*Workout A*:
Lower body push: back squats, front squats, hack squats, leg press, lunges, stepups, etc.

Upper body horizontal push: bench press, decline press, pushups, DB bench press, etc.

Lower body pull: deadlifts, good mornings, SLDLs, RDLs, GHRs, etc.

Upper body horizontal pull: bent rows, Yate's rows, cable rows, single arm DB rows, etc.

Accessory movements: arm isolation work, calf isolation work, full body movements, additional work for a weak point, grip work, stabilization exercises, rotator cuff work, etc.

*Workout B*:
Lower body pull: deadlifts, good mornings, SLDLs, RDLs, GHRs, etc.

Upper body vertical push: military press, DB press, dips, incline press (45 degree+), etc.

Lower body push: back squats, front squats, hack squats, leg press, lunges, stepups, etc.

Upper body vertical pull: pullups, chinups, pulldowns, etc.

Accessory movements: arm isolation work, calf isolation work, full body movements, additional work for a weak point, grip work, stabilization exercises, rotator cuff work, etc.
_ 
...I put together this...
*
Workout A*
Squat
Bench

SLDL
SS BO DB rows

DB french press
SS DB lat pullovers


*Workout B*
deadlifts
OH db press

leg press
SS chins

CG pulldowns
SS DB shrugs


So big movements, up and down, supersets, and all stuff I like doing.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2009)

Pimp knows his stuff.  Looks good, Py.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, Trips.  Can't wait to start.  I might add in the DB swing from YM's journal as well.  Looks like fun.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2009)

Cardio day...

Back on the track after the break.  As last time, hip is ok until about the 3/4 mile mark.  Tried to keep to a rolling gate the whole time, minimizing the impact as much as possible.  Got through a mile, but really had to slow down (not that I was going very fast to begin with) to get through it.  I may need to check into some serious running shoes after all.

Finished up on the elliptical for 30 min.

I'm really disappointed about this.  I was hoping rest would take care of it, but no change from 2 weeks ago.  It's an impact issue, and I admittedly put a lot of stress on it just by my weight.  The pain is in the back of the joint where the thigh bone and pelvis meet, behind the glute (and other stuff).  Can't ice it, can't really stretch it.  The best I can do with it is to stretch the glute, which helps a little, and use the elliptical, which seems to work the area fairly well without impact.

I was really hoping to do my first 5k next weekend.  It's the all star game here in STL, and they are holding the first all-star weekend 5k on Sunday.  I may give it a go anyway, just to have done it, but don't want to push too hard and cause long term issues.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear about your hip pain! I had that when I started doing all this running and discovered it was the road! Do you road run or sidewalk run? I found that the slope in the road was bad enough to mess up my left hip


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> sorry to hear about your hip pain! I had that when I started doing all this running and discovered it was the road! Do you road run or sidewalk run? I found that the slope in the road was bad enough to mess up my left hip



A Billie sighting!  My day is made!

Mostly track running inside, but it's a small track (18 laps/mile), so a lot of turns and banked corners.  Maybe that has something to do with it.  I'll try the treadmill and see what happens.

Great to see you!  Hope you are well!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2009)

Cardio work, 45 min on the elliptical.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Mostly track running inside, but it's a small track (18 laps/mile), so a lot of turns and banked corners.  Maybe that has something to do with it.  I'll try the treadmill and see what happens.



I read somewhere that if you always run in the same direction on a track, this can cause imbalances.  It's got to do with forces on the body, especially in the turns.  Try running the reverse direction if possible half the time.  Another reason to stay with straight-ahead sprints.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2009)

They alternate direction based on even or odd dates, so I don't think that's the issue.  I can't swear, though, that I haven't been going in the same direction the last few times.  Yesterday was counter-clockwise, meaning the left leg was on the inside and probably absorbing more impact in general.  Still, it hasn't been an issue up until a few sessions ago.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 2, 2009)

OK, first session on the new w/out.  Weights are sadly low.  Clearly the layoff hurt me in strength and endurance.  I'm looking forward to seeing the numbers go back up....

WU - run, 1/2 mile

Squat - 135x5, 225 x 4, 185 x 5, 5

Bench - 45 x 10, 135 x 5, 5, 5

SLDL - 10s x 10, 30s x 10, 10, 10
SS DB BO rows - 10s x 10, 20s x 10, 10, 10

DB french press - 30 x 10, 40 x 10, 6
SS DB pullovers - 30 x 10, 40 x 10, 6

Notes:

Overall felt very good, beside the disappointment in the loads.  The hip felt ok on the run, though I felt it after squats a little.  I'm going to try to hit the shoe store today.

The SLDL/Row combo is better than expected.  It really puts a strain (in a good way) on my back, since the hams get baked right before rows.  

The french/pullover combo is ok, but could be better.  I think it would be improved if I switch to skulls, as that would keep me in the same position and hit the tris in the same motion as the pulls, moving their focus to the lats.


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice job Py, despite the injury..  TOH and I were talking that we need to start the running again, it's great cardio, especially when it's so nice outside right now


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2009)

katt said:


> especially when it's so nice outside right now



It may be good weather where you are, but here in the northeast I'm beginning to fell a little like Noah.    I think there have been about 4 days with no rain since the beginning of June.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2009)

Cardio day - ellip, 1 hour

Legs pretty sore from yesterday, so this we a real treat.  

Picked up some new running shoes yesterday.  I apparently have rock solid arches.  I pronate a little, which is normal, but the wear pattern on my shows points to a limited amount.  So I'm not sure if the new shoes will help, but they sure are comfy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2009)

katt said:


> Nice job Py, despite the injury.. TOH and I were talking that we need to start the running again, it's great cardio, especially when it's so nice outside right now


I like walking at night. I do need to step it up a bit and do some running


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2009)

how's it going Py? Blues haven't been on the market yet much with the free agency. Hossa signing a 12 year deal with the Hawks, he said he thought they were going to be the next big Cup contender in a few years.. that's similar to what he said about the Pens and then the Wings...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all...

Sorry, been busy and been traveling.  Diet has been ok, not counting Sunday.  (Went to the All-Star Futures game at the ballpark, so that's a free-for-all.)

Got into the gym today...

WU - run, 1 mile (and no hip pain!)

deadlifts - 135x5, 225x5, 255x1 (bit of a strain, so I dropped down), 225x5, 5, 5

seated OH DB press - 30s x 10, 40s x 10, 10

Lat pulldowns - 100 x 10, 8, 75 x 10
SS CG pulldowns - 100 x 10, 4, 75 x 10


----------



## Pylon (Jul 15, 2009)

Cardio day, 45 min on the elliptical.  

Which, by the way, is just about equivalent to 1.1 episodes of 24.  Just saying.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Sorry, been busy and been traveling. Diet has been ok, not counting Sunday. (Went to the All-Star Futures game at the ballpark, so that's a free-for-all.)
> 
> ...


way to go, you animal!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> way to go, you animal!



Yeah, I was really impressing people.  They were all like 

(love the new icons, BTW...)


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2009)

Cardio day...60 min elliptical.  Which is about 1.5 episodes of 24, in case you are wondering.

And yes, I lug my laptop into the gym to watch it while I work.  I get a lot of looks, which turn to jealousy.  Good times.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2009)

Also, for some reason I've been struggling with food the last few days.  I think it's the big bag of PB M&Ms in the office.  Don't worry.  They're all gone now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, I was really impressing people. They were all like
> 
> (love the new icons, BTW...)


well...if you'd stop wearing the 70's gear: The sweat band, the short shorts and the 1/2 top...people wouldn't stare....


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Also, for some reason I've been struggling with food the last few days.  I think it's the big bag of PB M&Ms in the office.  Don't worry.  They're all gone now.



ok so I just saw coconut M&M's yesterday.... but I didn't buy them


----------



## Pylon (Jul 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> well...if you'd stop wearing the 70's gear: The sweat band, the short shorts and the 1/2 top...people wouldn't stare....



Stop wearing it?  So.....you want me to work out naked?  And you think that would be better?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2009)

Friday...

Had to be in the office for a 6am call with some people in Europe, so skipped the gym.

Then only 5 of the 25 showed up.  The call lasted 10 min instead of 60, so....

Friday...

WU - run, 1/2 mile.  Smooth, no hip pain.

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 10
235 x 5
185 x 10
185 x 5

Bench press
45 x 10
135 x 7
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 4
135 x 3

SLDLs SS BO DB Rows
10s x 10, 10s x 10
35s x 10, 20s x 10
35s x 10, 20s x 10
35s x 10, 20s x 10

DB French press SS DB Pullovers
35 x 10, 35 x 10
35 x 10, 35 x 10
35 x 10, 35 x 10

My tris were baked by the last set.  Still not happy with the loads, but got more reps and generally more weight this time through.  Progress, I suppose...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2009)

Workout looks good Brother, the load is NOT important, the rep quality is!!! looin good my Friend, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, an Archie sighting!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Workout looks good Brother, the load is NOT important, the rep quality is!!! looin good my Friend, hope all is well!!!


Ho-lee-crap! Look who is back!
Hiya Archie!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2009)

Whats goin on my Friends??? I'm gonna try to get back, missed all my Friends!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2009)

Likewise, Chief.  We're just keeping your seat warm.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been hit with a minor cold or something, and I've been hobbling around thanks to the Friday workout load, so really not feeling my best the last couple of days.  Took the family to Grant's Farm yesterday (like everyone else in St. Louis, judging by the crowd).  Parking is a beast, but it sits on a nice long paved trail, so we parked about a mile away and walked each way.  

Cardio today - 30 min elliptical.  Really was not feeling it, but got my time in.  Blech.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope ya kick the bug my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey all...

No workouts since Monday.  Trying to shake the cold.  The extra rest has helped, I think.  Finally feeling better.

Just over a week until vacation!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2009)

hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2009)

hope you're on the mend soon, Py. especially due to the fact you were kicking some butt! but even more especially due to your vacation!

have any plans for it?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2009)

Hope you have kicked the bug my Friend, have a GREAT vacation too!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 25, 2009)

We are headed to Chicago for a week.  The boys don't know yet, but we are taking the train instead of driving.  Then a week of museums, parks and zoo trips.  One more week to get through.

The nice thing is that due to all my travel points, we get to stay at the Embassy Suites by the lake for free.  So it's really just food and fun while there, plus the train.  (Which was only $150 round trip for 4.  Cheaper than parking a car for a week.  Can't pass that up!)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like a BLAST!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2009)

what Archie said!
Have fun!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 27, 2009)

Very productive weekend.  Among other things, picked up my free pool table.  (Had to disassemble and move it to storage.  Won't have a spot until after we move, whenever that is, but still....free pool table!)

Felt good enough to get back into the gym....

WU - bike, 5 min

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

OH DB Press
40s x 10
40s x 10
40s x 7

Lat pulldown SS CG underhand pulldown
100 x 10 / 100 x 10
100 x 10 / 100 x 10
87.5 x 10 / 87.5 x 10


Still not near the load I should be moving, but felt good.  Glad to be back at it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

Pylon said:


> We are headed to Chicago for a week.  The boys don't know yet, but we are taking the train instead of driving.  Then a week of museums, parks and zoo trips.  One more week to get through.
> 
> The nice thing is that due to all my travel points, we get to stay at the Embassy Suites by the lake for free.  So it's really just food and fun while there, plus the train.  (Which was only $150 round trip for 4.  Cheaper than parking a car for a week.  Can't pass that up!)



Free is good!  And not having to drive should make the trip stress-free (or as stress-free as travelling can be).  Kids should have a blast.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm very much looking forward to being able to get up and stretch my legs, powder my nose, get a fresh cup of coffee, or whatever, all without stopping.   Very jazzed.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Still not near the load I should be moving, but felt good.  Glad to be back at it.



Looks pretty good to me, man  nice job!

Also lol @ powder your nose!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 28, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Looks pretty good to me, man  nice job!
> 
> Also lol @ powder your nose!



Hey, don't laugh, man.  You don't want your shit to be shiny when you are out and about.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Hey, don't laugh, man.  You don't want your shit to be shiny when you are out and about.



Sorry dude, you're right - powdering is a smart move


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I'm very much looking forward to being able to get up and stretch my legs, powder my nose, get a fresh cup of coffee, or whatever, all without stopping. Very jazzed.


Py! Remember: that is a CRUISE CONTROL...no AUTO PILOT.
You can't set it and walk back to do what you want...

(evidently, some inbred-Jed already tried that...wiped out his rig...and sued the company....sad thing: he won)
So...no money for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 29, 2009)

Good lookin w/o Pylon, how ya feelin my Friend???


----------



## Pylon (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey all...

Sorry, been a busy week.  Getting ready for vacation, working on the house, work in general...guh.  But the weekend has arrived, and with it some time off.

Planning to try to sneak in some workouts while on the road.  Will check in when we get back. Have a great week!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2009)

You too dude! Stay outta trouble!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2009)

dang...don't I feel the stupid...train..thought you were taking an RV...like...duh...
Ever seen something like this to take on the road or at the house when you miss gym workouts?
http://www.ringtraining.com/


----------



## Pylon (Aug 2, 2009)

Never seen that, but I have done pushups on a bar hung from the ceiling with chains, so it's very unstable.  It's like a whole different world.  I can only imagine how hard those must be to use.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2009)

that's what the site says...you are pullng so many more stabilizing muscles...maybe something for you to try...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dang...don't I feel the stupid...train..thought you were taking an RV...like...duh...
> Ever seen something like this to take on the road or at the house when you miss gym workouts?
> Gymnastics Rings for Elite Fitness Training



no, but I did a little bit of gymnastics in high school and the rings were a bitch, every muscle in your upper body comes into play.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> that's what the site says...you are pullng so many more stabilizing muscles...maybe something for you to try...



I did some of those exercises today......

Google "TRX" as well.   I made my own straps for $42.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

Hope all is well Pylon!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Pylon. How are ya buddy? Where you living at now?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey all....

Back from the vacation.  The train ride was better than driving, but the boys were bored to death.  Might be a better option in a few years, but at least I enjoyed it!

Had a great week.  Didn't get in any workouts, unless you count walking around the city all day every day the entire week.  

Also was way out of line with food, but that's what vacation is about, right?

Back home now.  Looking forward to getting in the gym tomorrow.  Working on making sure the food is in line to start off right.  Some nice eggs with roasted veggies for breakfast, big BLT salad for lunch (w/ lowfat mozz cheese and tofu bacon...better than you'd expect, I swear), likely some stir fry vegg for dinner.  Good times.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

BTW, if anyone wants to see pics from the trip, you can check them out on my facebook album..

Dwane Lay's Photos - Chicago 2009 Trip | Facebook


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2009)

Time to hit the gym!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Time to hit the gym!!!!




Well, I guess at least one person looked at my vacation pics....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

Good pics man.

You have a great looking family!


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2009)

Gotta love family vacations!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2009)

...I wouldn't know....thanks for rubbing it in... 



j/k...I'll look at the pics when I get back to my little hovel after work, Py-
Always wanted to take a train trip...
Glad to hear that you had fun!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

So I find myself strangely drawn to Crossfit again.  I think it's the desire to do a lot of different things, but not have to figure them out for myself.  So....

“Tabata Something Else”

My first WOD.  Reps are from memory, since I didn't write them down.  (But I just finished, so the memory is fresh)

Chair dips (didn't have a place to do pullups): 8-8-7-5-5-5-5-5 = 48
Pushups: 6-4-3-2-2-2-2-2 = 23  (OK, bad idea to put the dips first.  Was tuckered out from jump on these.  Ended up on my knees.  And by ended, I mean everything after the first few reps.)
Crunches: 11-11-10-9-7-7-7-7 = 69
Squats: 11-11-11-11-9-9-9-11 = 82

Total: 222, though not all reps I'm particularly proud of.....

I normally work out in the morning, but wanted to get a jump on the week.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2009)

way to go!
BTW: congrats on remembering the workout! That's awesome for someone of such...WISENED years that you have accumulated.....

I crack myself up....


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, great stuff, man! This looks lose-yo-lunch brutal! 

How did you set up that workout? 20seconds/10seconds or as many reps in a total time or what? It looks like something i would want to give a try. And by try, i mean fall over in a sweaty breathless heap.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> way to go!
> BTW: congrats on remembering the workout! That's awesome for someone of such...WISENED years that you have accumulated.....
> 
> I crack myself up....



Yeah...let me remind you that you are two years older than me, Mikey...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Wow, great stuff, man! This looks lose-yo-lunch brutal!
> 
> How did you set up that workout? 20seconds/10seconds or as many reps in a total time or what? It looks like something i would want to give a try. And by try, i mean fall over in a sweaty breathless heap.



"32 intervals of 20 seconds of work followed by ten seconds of rest where the first 8 intervals are pull-ups, the second 8 are push-ups, the third 8 intervals are sit-ups, and finally, the last 8 intervals are squats. There is no rest between exercises."

I subbed in the dips for pullups.  Not my best move of the day.

Also, if you are doing Tabata work, you'll like this link. 

Online Tabata Clock - Workout Timer

Programmable Tabata clock, complete with audio cues.   Very handy.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for that, bookmarking now 

Looks ridiculously brutal. I've done tabata kettlebells before and it isn't fun, haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Yeah...let me remind you that you are two years older than me, Mikey...


really? However...I've still got the maturity of a 22 year old...so that has to account for something...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Today's WOD - 

Four rounds, each for time of:
800 meter run
  Rest as needed between efforts.


My times:


5:57
6:29
8:13
8:08


The hip flared up again, and it was predictably right around 3/4 of a mile.  I walked the last two rounds.  (Better than stopping, I guess.)  



I do find it a little amusing, though, that my walking rounds weren't terribly slower than the "running" ones....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2009)

GJ, bud!
Just keep at it. I ran a little last week...my feet hurt...just keep ati it and hopefully the pain will dissapate.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2009)

Good stuff


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Today's WOD -
> 
> Four rounds, each for time of:
> 800 meter run
> ...



I'm loving it buddy!


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok Py  I sent you a FB friend request... I think I sent it to the right person.. anyway


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

katt said:


> Ok Py  I sent you a FB friend request... I think I sent it to the right person.. anyway



Hmm...haven't received it.  Here's my profile....

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, now I have it!  Hooray!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2009)

Facebook??? Anyone addicted to that darn Mafia Wars???


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2009)

You did better than I would Pylon, I HATE running!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Facebook??? Anyone addicted to that darn Mafia Wars???



Haven't played it.  Send me an invite and I'll join up.

facebook.com/dtlay


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2009)

I was addicted to Mobsters on Myspace, but I havent played it in a long time!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Rest day.  I opted to take it, since I've got a little bit of a sore throat and a lot of work to do.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2009)

Good call - have to take a break sometimes. I hate when i concede to being mortal


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Good call - have to take a break sometimes. I hate when i concede to being mortal



Don't let it get to you.  We still think you're super, man.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

So I'm thinking about goals and how to break down where I want to be.  I've lost some gains (or gained some losses, I suppose) from previous work, and want to get back to where I was when I went off track.

I'm currently at 270.  Topped out at 350, so that's not too bad, but I got down to 240 at one point.  

So the first target will be 240.  A 30 lb boulder to push up the hill.

From there, I think 2 more boulders, each 20 lbs, would be good targets.  The rocks get lighter, but I expect the hill will be more steep, and the going slower.  But the visual should be helpful in getting there.

Just trying to get these thoughts recorded so I don't forget them.  And to help hold me accountable for them.  Feel free to pile on.


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Rest day.  I opted to take it, since I've got a little bit of a sore throat and a lot of work to do.



Normally on rest days I do alot of core work. Its always an option. Only thing is when I do a bunch of core work, then they put a heavy OH press or a heavy squat the next day always screws me. Hey check out this site: CrossFit Football. Its very interesting. You get to train for strength and you still get a WOD in as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2009)

Excellent goals Pylon, Best Wishes!!! This week is bad for me, and your out of town next right? When you get back in, let me know!!! I work till 2;15, I work out at the St Peters Rec Plex, Gold's gym just started jackin the cost up, and the equipment started going downhill, plus ALL the darn "socializing" goin on!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> So I'm thinking about goals and how to break down where I want to be. I've lost some gains (or gained some losses, I suppose) from previous work, and want to get back to where I was when I went off track.
> 
> I'm currently at 270. Topped out at 350, so that's not too bad, but I got down to 240 at one point.
> 
> ...


Good job Buddy!

I love the variety of Crossfit, and tried it, but it was way too demanding for my 53 yr old ass.  Just out of the blue, run a 10k, or do Olympic lifts, for example?  You need to build up to that... just my opinion.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

Malley said:


> Normally on rest days I do alot of core work. Its always an option. Only thing is when I do a bunch of core work, then they put a heavy OH press or a heavy squat the next day always screws me. Hey check out this site: CrossFit Football. Its very interesting. You get to train for strength and you still get a WOD in as well.



Crossfit Football has some good stuff


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Malley said:


> Normally on rest days I do alot of core work. Its always an option. Only thing is when I do a bunch of core work, then they put a heavy OH press or a heavy squat the next day always screws me. Hey check out this site: CrossFit Football. Its very interesting. You get to train for strength and you still get a WOD in as well.



Thanks for the link.  It looks interesting.  I'll dig into it more later...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Excellent goals Pylon, Best Wishes!!! This week is bad for me, and your out of town next right? When you get back in, let me know!!! I work till 2;15, I work out at the St Peters Rec Plex, Gold's gym just started jackin the cost up, and the equipment started going downhill, plus ALL the darn "socializing" goin on!!!



Yeah, we'll push back to the week after next.  Maybe I can slip out early one day.

I was at Club Fitness in St.C, but moved back to the Y off Dorset.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good job Buddy!
> 
> I love the variety of Crossfit, and tried it, but it was way too demanding for my 53 yr old ass.  Just out of the blue, run a 10k, or do Olympic lifts, for example?  You need to build up to that... just my opinion.



Well, I figured I'll do what I can on it from day to day.  I like the way Brand X posts the WOD.  They scale it for three or four levels.  Depending on the work and how you feel, you might be a big dog or just a puppy that day.  Scale as needed.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Today's WOD - 
_Wednesday 090812_
_“Linda”_
_10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 reps of the triplet:_
_Deadlift: 1 1/2 body weight
Bench press: body weight
Clean: 3/4 body weight_
_Set up three bars and storm through for time._

Scaled weights and reps for Linda, our first date.

Went with BW x .75 for DL, .5 for bench, .25 for cleans (they are new for me).  In round 2, cut the DL weight back to .5 bw (back started to tighten).

So weights were:
Rnd 1 - 205/135/70 x 10
Rnd 2 - (205 x 3, 135 x 5)/135/70 x 8
Rnd 3 - 135/135/70 x 6
Rnd 4 - 135/135/70 x 4
Rnd 5 - 135/135/70 x 3
Rnd 6 - 135/135/70 x 2
Rnd 7 - 135/135/70 x 1

Total time: 16:40

Bench has always been a weak spot for me, and I really struggled with them.  Feel like I should have left more on the bar for deads.  Will know better next time.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

I should also mention that my diet has been very clean this week.  Made ratatouille Monday, black beans and rice last night.  Working those leftovers for lunch.  I think I might open up the grill tonight, throw down on some peppers, squash, tomatoes, veggie burger, and corn.  Love summertime...


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I should also mention that my diet has been very clean this week.  Made ratatouille Monday, black beans and rice last night.  Working those leftovers for lunch.  I think I might open up the grill tonight, throw down on some peppers, squash, tomatoes, veggie burger, and corn.  Love summertime...



Sounds yummy! I love Rice and Beans and some grilled pulled chicken! Now I'm hungry.. thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2009)

Sweet workout Pylon, and that food, oh man you always have AWESOME stuff!!! Thats cool, we will have to plan somethin around that week!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

sara said:


> Sounds yummy! I love Rice and Beans and some grilled pulled chicken! Now I'm hungry.. thanks



Hey, at least I'm not bringing up M&Ms or anything....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Sweet workout Pylon, and that food, oh man you always have AWESOME stuff!!! Thats cool, we will have to plan somethin around that week!!!


Sounds great!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I should also mention that my diet has been very clean this week. Made ratatouille Monday, black beans and rice last night. Working those leftovers for lunch. I think I might open up the grill tonight, throw down on some peppers, squash, tomatoes, veggie burger, and corn. Love summertime...


hmm...you DID leave out the grilled STEAK portion...tease....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hmm...you DID leave out the grilled STEAK portion...tease....



Har har har...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Second workout today...

I had to do a 90 min conference call from home tonight, of which I was presenting for the middle 30.  This is the 3rd one on this material, so I know it pretty well.  After I was done, I fired up the Wii and did a little yoga while waiting for it to end.  Good times.

Oh, and after I went ahead and did 45 min on the bike.  Just for good measure.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

way to go sir!
...but I was serious about the steak....hmm.....steak......


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> way to go sir!
> ...but I was serious about the steak....hmm.....steak......



Well, for those of us that don't generally partake in dead, rotting flesh, it isn't a consideration.  (Though I do throw on a couple of burgers to feed the family.)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Well, for those of us that don't generally partake in dead, rotting flesh, it isn't a consideration. (Though I do throw on a couple of burgers to feed the family.)


TRAITOR! I recall hanging with ya at a STEAK house in DENVER...just saying....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> TRAITOR! I recall hanging with ya at a STEAK house in DENVER...just saying....




Dude...why you bringing up old stuff?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Today's WOD...

“Death By Pullup”
  With a continuously running clock do one pull-up the first minute, two pull-ups the second minute, three pull-ups the third minute… continuing as long as you are able.
  Use as many sets each minute as needed.

Got 14 full rounds, plus 9 more, total of 114.  My goal was to break 100, so there you go.

I suck at pullups, and was reading that assisted pullups may not be the right route to improve, so I did beginner pull ups, done on the smith machine bar.  The bar is just high enough that you can grab it while sitting, which means your feet can be used for extra push if needed to get up to the bar.  Easier, but still a load.


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2009)

Dude I love this one. I partically like this one the day after something like: Pushup-9, Ring Dip-6, OH Press (135)-3.....as many rounds in 15 mins that you can get. 

I like it because it makes me feel like my shoulders are rolled back to good posture.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Malley said:


> Dude I love this one. I partically like this one the day after something like: Pushup-9, Ring Dip-6, OH Press (135)-3.....as many rounds in 15 mins that you can get.
> 
> I like it because it makes me feel like my shoulders are rolled back to good posture.



After Linda yesterday (DLs, bench, clean), my upper body will be immobile tomorrow, I think.  I'm guessing Friday's WOD will be legs...but who knows?

Already looking for the day off on Saturday....


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2009)

Crossfits are different. One day you do pullups then it seems like you do em again the next. Kinda wierd, but its only bodyweight.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

"Only bodyweight" he says.


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought some StrawberriesPeanutbutter M&Ms


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

sara said:


> I bought some StrawberriesPeanutbutter M&Ms



Are they gone yet?  'Cause if not, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Are they gone yet?  'Cause if not, you're doing it wrong.



Not till Saturday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Today's WOD...
> 
> ???Death By Pullup???
> With a continuously running clock do one pull-up the first minute, two pull-ups the second minute, three pull-ups the third minute??? continuing as long as you are able.
> ...




LOOKS TOUGH!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Keep it going Pylon!  Crossfit is tough, too tough for my old ass.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

sara said:


> Not till Saturday



Yeah, I don't have that kind of patience.  To paraphrase Mike Birbiglia, M&Ms are like crack.  You don't buy them for some point in the future.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> LOOKS TOUGH!!



Dude, even the "easy" version was rough.  After this, then 2 hours at my desk, I could barely move.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Keep it going Pylon!  Crossfit is tough, too tough for my old ass.



Thanks, JD. I've scaled it back to get into the program, but even that is brutal at best.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

way to go, bud-
Had thought about the cross-fit for summer...but I like old school stuff...old dog and habits thing....keep it going.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> way to go, bud-
> Had thought about the cross-fit for summer...but I like old school stuff...old dog and habits thing....keep it going.



I don't think you can get more "old school" than crossfit.  This week's load has been running, DLs, bench, cleans, and today is front squat.  

But I've always been a believer that you have to build your program about what will get you in the gym.  I couldn't build a routine around lunges, for example.  I'd never show up.  So whatever works for you, right?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Today's WOD...

Front squat 1-1-1-1-1-1-1 reps

Not real comfortable with these, so started with very light sets of more reps to get form down...

20 x 10
45 x 10
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1  PR
205 x 1
205 x 1
215 x 1  PR
225 x 1  PR
225 x 1

I almost dropped the weight on the last set, since the one before it was really tough.  Probably should have.  My form went to crap and I felt my back rounding.  No damage done, but would have rather had a perfect rep.  Overall very pleased, though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice job on the Front Squats!!!  They are tough (and effective).


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job on the Front Squats!!!  They are tough (and effective).



Thanks, YM.  I'm skipping out early from work to pick up a foam roller today.  You've inspired me!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, YM.  I'm skipping out early from work to pick up a foam roller today.  You've inspired me!



You won't be disappointed


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2009)

Good GOD man, those w/o's look KILLER!!! Excellent Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks, Archie.  Just trying to take it a moment at a time....


2nd w/out today...

Cardio session, 45 min on the bike.  Tomorrow is a rest day.  We are headed to hang out at my brother-in-law's cabin, do a little swimming, BBQ, etc.  Restful indeed.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2009)

someone's get'n ir done CrossFit way I see.

excellent job on the front squats for not being comfortable, 225 is great


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks, Scar.  I'm paying for it this morning.  Rest day could not have come at a better time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2009)

How's the foam roller working out for you?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's the foam roller working out for you?



Worked it a bit last night, not sure how effective I am with it yet.  I worked my quads mostly, since I knew they would be fried after front squats yesterday. Very tender on the roller.

But come to think of it, my legs don't feel too bad this morning, and not nearly as stiff as expected.  Is it safe to contribute that to the roller?


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice front squatting.  It's always good to set PRs.

BTW that pullup workout sounds fun.  I'm not great at pullups but I may have to try that sometime.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome job on the front squats, Py.    I'm not sure I could even hold 225 in that position.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Worked it a bit last night, not sure how effective I am with it yet.  I worked my quads mostly, since I knew they would be fried after front squats yesterday. Very tender on the roller.
> 
> But come to think of it, my legs don't feel too bad this morning, and not nearly as stiff as expected.  Is it safe to contribute that to the roller?



Probably..........For me it really helps my back.   If you want some REAL pain trying rolling on your IT band (side of your Quad).   It hurts like a mutha especially just above the side of your knee cap !! (but it's good for you).


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, all.  The last rep on FS has cost me, though.  My back has been a little wonky since.  Nothing serious, but I've been taking it easy.

Tried to get in a workout at lunch, but was surrounded with people who don't understand the idea of circuits or working in.  Was getting ramped up for the WOD (timed sets of pull ups and burpees) when a woman asked if she could work in on the gravitron.  I said sure, so she proceded to do about 10 sets, never stepping off.  Since I was starting with the PUs, I was left waiting.  As she was getting close to finishing, another woman decides she needs to use the space I had set up for burpees, and plopped a mat in the middle of it.  Then she looked at me and said "Are you using this?"  I said yes, I am, just waiting on the bad-sharer.  She looked at the other woman and said "Oh.  OK."  And proceded to do some tricep stretched.  Lying down.  

So, having lost time, my warm up, motivation and patience, I packed it in.  I can do it at home tonight.  Suboptimal, but at least they will be gone.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)

Nothin like ignorance to ruin a w/o heh Pylon??? Oh well, probably best you rest that back up anyway my Friend!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2009)

Next time this happens, bend over and let one rip


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

sara said:


> Next time this happens, bend over and let one rip


Now that was funny, and great advice.  That would have worked for sure.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Something to consider.  Wasn't my regular gym, so nothing to lose, I guess.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, all. The last rep on FS has cost me, though. My back has been a little wonky since. Nothing serious, but I've been taking it easy.
> 
> Tried to get in a workout at lunch, but was surrounded with people who don't understand the idea of circuits or working in. Was getting ramped up for the WOD (timed sets of pull ups and burpees) when a woman asked if she could work in on the gravitron. I said sure, so she proceded to do about 10 sets, never stepping off. Since I was starting with the PUs, I was left waiting. As she was getting close to finishing, another woman decides she needs to use the space I had set up for burpees, and plopped a mat in the middle of it. Then she looked at me and said "Are you using this?" I said yes, I am, just waiting on the bad-sharer. She looked at the other woman and said "Oh. OK." And proceded to do some tricep stretched. Lying down.
> 
> So, having lost time, my warm up, motivation and patience, I packed it in. I can do it at home tonight. Suboptimal, but at least they will be gone.


really dislike rude people....did you stare are her uncomfortably?


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


>




I was lookin for the smiley fart and could not find it..


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2009)

sara said:


> I was lookin for the smiley fart and could not find it..



Now there's something you don't read every day...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think that Florida heat is getting to her....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2009)

Safely arrived in NC.  I'm 2 days behind on workouts.  Tomorrow is an off day.  So tonight I'll do one, then w/outs in the morning and evening tomorrow.  that will get me back on track.


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2009)

Best thing about CF'in is you can do them damn near anywhere!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Best Wishes Pylon, have a safe trip!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Safely arrived in NC. I'm 2 days behind on workouts. Tomorrow is an off day. So tonight I'll do one, then w/outs in the morning and evening tomorrow. that will get me back on track.


Have a great trip Pylon!


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I think that Florida heat is getting to her....



I'm just being myself.. the better you get to know me, the faster you should think about


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

Where in NC?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

sara said:


> I'm just being myself.. the better you get to know me, the faster you should think about


dont be silly...good lookin', fit woman with good taste in cars....grr, baby! VERY GRR!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2009)

sara said:


> Where in NC?



Davidson, just north of Charlotte.  Our company HQ is there, so I go back and forth.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2009)

OK, so my workout plans were apparently a lie.  Been busy and tired, no workouts.  On the plus side, the restaurants have not been very veg friendly, so I find myself saying "I'll just have the salad, thanks" a lot.  

Also, back feels MUCH better today.  Still a little tender, but not painful anymore.  So I've got that going for me.  Which is nice.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 20, 2009)

Salads for the win, haha! Eh, workouts are over rated. Just chill out, bro!

Good news about the back


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pylon said:


> OK, so my workout plans were apparently a lie. Been busy and tired, no workouts. On the plus side, the restaurants have not been very veg friendly, so I find myself saying "I'll just have the salad, thanks" a lot.
> 
> Also, back feels MUCH better today. Still a little tender, but not painful anymore. So I've got that going for me. Which is nice.


Come back into the fold, sir....eat the chicken....hmmm.....chicken....


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

workouts, Py.. where looking for workouts 

lol, jK. salads are definitely good.. just wish I liked them!

I imagine you heard about Kane and beating up that cabbie. he got off on the 2nd degree robbery charges, which is good for him, no felony charges.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad the back is feelin better my Friend, you still puttin mustard on that salad??? It actually is quite tasty!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Davidson, just north of Charlotte.  Our company HQ is there, so I go back and forth.




Cool I will be in Winston-Salem next month!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> workouts, Py.. where looking for workouts
> 
> lol, jK. salads are definitely good.. just wish I liked them!
> 
> I imagine you heard about Kane and beating up that cabbie. he got off on the 2nd degree robbery charges, which is good for him, no felony charges.



Hey, no excuses.  I've been lazy.  

Yeah, typical Blackhawks thug.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Glad the back is feelin better my Friend, you still puttin mustard on that salad??? It actually is quite tasty!!!



Sometimes, yeah, tho I've been on a balsamic vinegar kick.  But if I can't get it, I know I have a solid backup plan!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2009)

sara said:


> Cool I will be in Winston-Salem next month!



That'll be a good time. It's still a smidge warm now.  In a month it'll be perfect.  My next trip back (at this moment, which may change) is in October.  Also a nice time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

And the crowd chants... Workout, workout...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hiya PY!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> And the crowd chants... Workout, workout...





CAN YOU HEAR US, PY? WE ARE LEGION!


----------



## Double D (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey pylon you still live in St.Louis area?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2009)

Malley said:


> Hey pylon you still live in St.Louis area?



Yes, down in Afton.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> And the crowd chants... Workout, workout...





			
				Gazhole said:
			
		

> CAN YOU HEAR US, PY? WE ARE LEGION!




Yeah yeah yeah....

OK, so not workouts over the weekend.  Lost my motivation, though I kept the diet in decent shape.

Today's WOD...Cindy!

Complete as many rounds in 20 minutes as you can of:
3 Pull-ups
6 Push-ups
9 Squats

 On the second round of push ups, started having pain in my shoulder.  Thought is best not to mess with it, especially since my back is just now feeling better.  



  Subbed out a ???death by pullup??? mod of beginner pull ups and squats (1 each in first minute, 2 each in second, etc.)  Got eight rounds done, but was just over time on the last squat.  So 7 rounds + 8 push ups and 7 squats, I guess.


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2009)

At least the diet is good


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up over it my Friend, its not worth it!!! Thats a SOLID routine, maybe try that every 3-4 days, you will be suprised how fast you advance!!! Take it easy with the shoulder, and glad the back is feeling better!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2009)

sara said:


> At least the diet is good



Well....mostly good, anyway...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it my Friend, its not worth it!!! Thats a SOLID routine, maybe try that every 3-4 days, you will be suprised how fast you advance!!! Take it easy with the shoulder, and glad the back is feeling better!!!



Thanks, Arch.  Felt OK about it.  Not sure what the shoulder issue was.  Never been a problem before.  I'll try it again tomorrow and see how it feels.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Complete as many rounds in 20 minutes as you can of:
> 3 Pull-ups
> 6 Push-ups
> 9 Squats
> ...


 
Great workout buddy!  You have got to listen to you body.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

Have I introduced you to Crossfitfootball.com? Its got alot of strength lifts in it as well as a scaled down WOD. I like it alot better.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Yes, down in Afton.



Afton? huh. I live in Alton, haha


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

Today's WOD...

Pack:
Complete as many rounds as possible 20 minutes of:
65 pound Thruster, 5 reps
65 pound Hang Powercleans, 7 reps
65 pound Sumo Deadlift High-pull, 10 reps

7 rounds.  Had about 30 seconds left, but was on bingo fuel.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Yeah yeah yeah....
> 
> OK, so not workouts over the weekend.  Lost my motivation, though I kept the diet in decent shape.
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention my WU yesterday was 1 mile run at 5mph, which is a little faster than normal.  Hip felt good!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2009)

Lookin solid in here my Friend!!! You and that darn runnin, only if I'm late for a feeding will I run, LoL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Today's WOD...Cindy!



If you do it in the morning, is it morning WOD?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Lookin solid in here my Friend!!! You and that darn runnin, only if I'm late for a feeding will I run, LoL!!!



Well, it's more plodding than running, but still...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> If you do it in the morning, is it morning WOD?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2009)

No workout yet.  Work got in the way of the gym.  Will get it in tonight.

The wife as started going to the gym a little, and I've been trying to educate her on free weights vs. machines.  She noted I don't use the weight bench at home.  Which is true, since it is a crap set, not a real oly bar, and I don't have plate above 25 lbs.  Worthless for me.

But perfect for her.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2009)

OK, no workout last night.  Needed the rest more, I think.

Today is a scheduled rest day, but I'm planning to head over to the gym at lunch for yesterday's WOD.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 27, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Today's WOD...
> 
> Pack:
> Complete as many rounds as possible 20 minutes of:
> ...



Great stuff, man 

Looks like a lot of fun. Brutal, painful fun, but still fun!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2009)

Fun....hmm....not sure that is a word I would use...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. Brutal, painful fun, but still fun!



_Painful fun _sounds like an oxymoron to me.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2009)

Catch up day - Nate  (took a rest day yesterday, so this is Wednesday's WOD)

Pack:
Complete as many rounds in 15 minutes as you can of:

2 Seated Muscle-ups
4 Handstand Push-ups bridged on feet
8 1.5-Pood Kettlebell swings
Women 1.0 pood
If you do not rings to do seated muscle ups use a 3/1 sub of pull ups and dips

Had to do some subs, so my rounds were:
3 beginner pull ups
3 bench dips
3 beginner pull ups
3 bench dips
4 elevated push ups (hands on a bench, jackknifed at the waist to move a little more stress to the shoulders)
8 55lb DB swings

Finished 6 rounds.  I consider it a personal victory that I didn't look at my countdown timer after the start of the second round.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Catch up day - Nate (took a rest day yesterday, so this is Wednesday's WOD)
> 
> Pack:
> Complete as many rounds in 15 minutes as you can of:
> ...


I was wondering what you were going to do for the Women 1.0 Pood.  I was wondering what the hell that was, because it sounds sort of nasty .

Good job Pylon!  I know those CF wo's are tough!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2009)

The woman pood is for later...try it on your date.  Chicks dig that too.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

...make sure to stretch first....hate  to pull something....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2009)

For reals, dude.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

wassup, amigo! How's life in the States?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2009)

What's a seated Muscle up ??


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's a seated Muscle up ??



Was gonna ask this also.

Is it just a muscle up with the bar at sorta head height while sitting?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Was gonna ask this also.
> 
> Is it just a muscle up with the bar at sorta head height while sitting?



Yeah, kinda.  It's with rings, not a bar, and it's mostly about working the transition.  Check the video...

http://www.brandxmartialarts.com/videos/MuscleUps.wmv

By the way, it's feel great to watch these kids do things that I can't get close to.


----------



## Double D (Aug 28, 2009)

Beginnger pullups?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2009)

Malley said:


> Beginnger pullups?



Yeah, yeah.  Sue me.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2009)

Realtor came to the house today, have the carpet guy coming tomorrow.  The list of "to-do" items is dwindling!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2009)

Insane workouts Pylon!!! I'm definatly tippin the hat to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

Realtor?  Are you going somewhere?


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Realtor? Are you going somewhere?


yeah...inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey kids...

Sorry for the drop off.  Have been in class all week at work and busy on the house at night.  

Yes, we have a realtor working with us, yes we are looking to move, no not leaving STL.  At least not now.  (If I really wanted to relocate to Charlotte, I think the company would pick up the tab.  And I think they will ask me to do so in the next couple of years, but not ready to go just yet.)

We've been in our house for 10+ years and have outgrown the place.  We are selling in the one market that is moving (1st time buyers) thanks to the big O's tax credit.  Plus, we will be bying into a market that is not moving at all (giving us good leverage) and the depressed market puts nicer houses in our range.  All in all it's a great setup for us.  Just have to get ours on the market.  I'm targeting next weekend, so probably not a lot of gym time or posts until after that.  

So forgive my absence, all is well.  I'll try to check in as evetns warrant.  At worst, I'm back in NC the week of the 14th, so I'll be online and in the gym at that point.

Stay well!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Py, its ALWAYS Family first my Friend, hope the house hunt goes GREAT for you and yours!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2009)

Good to hear everything is ok!

One thing about weights, unlike women, they will aways wait for you.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2009)

Quick update...

Work on the house is never ending.  Seems like every time I cross something off the list, I add something else.  The good news is the items are getting simpler to handle.

Realtor has been back, I think we have set a price.  Working to get the major items finished (just a couple left, I think), then pics/video of the house for the posting.  Hope to be on the market first part of next week at the latest!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck with the house sale


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

Good Stuff my Friend, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

Did you bury your St. Christopher upside down by the house? THink that is supposed to help sell the place....


Good luck, amigo!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck dude, you're on the home stretch!


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey all!
We are officially on the market.  Took a couple of days longer than expected, but there you go.  Now the waiting begins.

On the road in Charlotte, this week, headed back tomorrow.  Now that we are through the hard part, I can get back to the gym in the mornings!

I'll catch up with journals later today.  Off to work!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

good luck, amigo!


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Hey all!
> We are officially on the market.  Took a couple of days longer than expected, but there you go.  Now the waiting begins.
> 
> On the road in Charlotte, this week, headed back tomorrow.  Now that we are through the hard part, I can get back to the gym in the mornings!
> ...



 Maybe I'll see you guys on the road.. Ill be in charolette for few minutes on my way to winston salem


----------



## Double D (Sep 18, 2009)

I want to see some Crossfits in here! They are only 20 mins or so.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Malley luuuuuurves the crossfit!


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2009)

I love Crossfit. I am always into a type of caveman training right now to. It never gets dull.


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey can you look me up in facebook?  I had to start a new page because mine got hacked and they disabled it.... I must be spelling your name wrong..


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Pylon, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey all....

Well, we've had a lot of traffic through the house, but no serious offers yet.  (We had one offer, but they pulled out the next day.  Seems to have been a pattern for them.  Better then than at the closing table, I guess.)  

House shopping hasn't been much better.  Tough to find something we like.  Another trip tonight.

Did get in the gym for a 45 min cardio session, but sadly is my first trip since this started.  Blech.  Need to do better.

Will check in with everyone later tonight.  Hope all is well...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

It will happen my Friend, You know I'm prayin for ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, Archie.  Always appreciated.

Got back in for cardio this morning.  Trying to get myself moving again.  Man, inertia is a bitch.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, Archie.  Always appreciated.
> 
> Got back in for cardio this morning.  Trying to get myself moving again.  Man, inertia is a bitch.



just think of your Blues beating the Redwings in back to back games, now that's motivating! they're looking on the up and up Py... Backes, Boyes.. and glimpses of the Kariya of old.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2009)

Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> just think of your Blues beating the Redwings in back to back games, now that's motivating! they're looking on the up and up Py... Backes, Boyes.. and glimpses of the Kariya of old.



That short series was GREAT!  They are going to be a lot of fun to watch.  And the ownership group really understands how to treat the fans and keep coming up with great promotions.  A good time to be a Blues fan, for sure.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2009)

Pylon said:


> That short series was GREAT!  They are going to be a lot of fun to watch.  And the ownership group really understands how to treat the fans and keep coming up with great promotions.  A good time to be a Blues fan, for sure.



*LETS GO BLUES!!!*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Hey all....
> 
> Well, we've had a lot of traffic through the house, but no serious offers yet. (We had one offer, but they pulled out the next day. Seems to have been a pattern for them. Better then than at the closing table, I guess.)


Like Arch said, it will happen!  When you least expect it, you will have an offer


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

Just droppin in my Friend, hope ALL is well!!! The fam and I saw "The Phantom" at the Fox last weekend, INCREDIBLE!!! I love the Phantom, anyway, I found out there will be a sequel to it, ALW has already wrote the music and script for it, it debuts in London in March of next year, and November in NY, the Soundtrack will be available March 10th I believe, "Love Never Dies" is the name, check it ALL out and the new song at Love Never Dies


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Just droppin in my Friend, hope ALL is well!!! The fam and I saw "The Phantom" at the Fox last weekend, INCREDIBLE!!! I love the Phantom, anyway, I found out there will be a sequel to it, ALW has already wrote the music and script for it, it debuts in London in March of next year, and November in NY, the Soundtrack will be available March 10th I believe, "Love Never Dies" is the name, check it ALL out and the new song at Love Never Dies



Oh, man...that just seems like a really bad idea...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey all...

Update time.  The house is under contract, closing the Monday before Thanksgiving.  Haven't found a new place, so scoping out apartments this weekend to avoid being homeless.

My company has brought up the idea of relocating to Charlotte (our HQ, where I spend a lot of time anyway).  I'm considering it.  Should make a decision next week.  If it happens it will be in the spring, so we'll be in a townhouse or apartment for 6 months or so.  

No workouts worth mentioning.  Trying to keep up with everything else.  Hopefully by turkey day we'll get it all figured out.

Stay well.  Happy Halloween!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Py guy!
Congrats on the contract! SC might be nice. How's the rest of the family thinking about that?
I think SC would be nice...IF...I go work with a buddy of mine when I finally rotate back to the world...he has to spend a lot of time in friggin' Minnesota...WTF???? Ever been there? Hot-n-muggy in the summer and ridiculously COLD in the winter...you should get PAID to be there...
Remember: the iron will always be there to welcome you back.
It may be a bit of a harsh welcome home...but happy to see you just the same.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

Whatever is best for you my Friend, I'm all for!!! We have to get together before you leave though, I hear some sushi calling OUR name!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)

Anytime, Archie.  I'm in town all this week.

Managed to drag myself to the gym this morning, first trip in a few weeks.  Just cardio, did a round of Tabata sprints on the bike.  Not nearly as tough as it should have been, which means I wan't working hard enough, but at least I was there, right?

Found a place to live short term, about 2 blocks from the current location.  I'd like to be closer to work, but this keeps us close to the boy's school, which is nice.  It's actually better, since it is on the same side of the busy street, so we can walk him to school.  Plus, it's a nice little subdivision (ours was just on a short culdesac).  The loop around the area is just over 3/4 of a mile, flat, and very limited traffic.  Sounds like a nice jogging path to me...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds good my Friend, when do you think you'll be makin the move??? Wishin ya nothin but the Best for you and yours!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)

The short term move is next weekend for most, then finishing the following.  If we end up moving to NC, it will be in the spring.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

The Carolinas are a sweet place to live.  I grew up in Virginia... I miss the south.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey if Tabata is easy then definitly not doing it right! Get moving young man!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> The Carolinas are a sweet place to live.  I grew up in Virginia... I miss the south.



I always enjoy my visits.  There are for sure worse places to be.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)

Double D said:


> Hey if Tabata is easy then definitly not doing it right! Get moving young man!



Agreed.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)

One more reason to get my sorry behind to the gym...

*More muscle power means lower Alzheimer's risk*



NEW YORK (Reuters Health) ???  Older people with stronger muscles are at reduced risk of developing Alzheimer's disease compared to their weaker peers, a new study shows.
                  Dr. Patricia A. Boyle of Rush Alzheimer's Disease Center in Chicago and her colleagues found that the greater a person's muscle strength, the lower their likelihood of being diagnosed with Alzheimer's over a four-year period. The same was true for the loss of mental function that often precedes full-blown Alzheimer's.
                  Studies have linked grip strength to Alzheimer's, while a person's weight and level of physical activity also influence risk of the disease. To date, however, no one has studied whether muscle strength in and of itself might play a role in dementia risk, Boyle and her team note in November's Annals of Neurology.
                  "These findings support the link between physical health and cognition in aging and the importance of maintaining good physical function and strength," Boyle told Reuters Health via E-mail.
                  The researchers measured the strength of nine muscle groups in the arms and legs of 970 dementia-free men and women 54 to 100 years old (their average age was around 80). They also tested the strength of study participants' breathing muscles.
                  During follow-up, which lasted about four years, 138 people developed Alzheimer's. These individuals were older and had worse mental function than the rest of the study participants. They also were weaker.
                  But even after the researchers adjusted for age and education level-which can influence Alzheimer's risk-they found that muscle strength had a strong influence on the risk of the disease. People who ranked in the top 10 percent for muscle strength were 61 percent less likely to develop Alzheimer's than the weakest 10 percent. Stronger people also showed a slower decline in their mental abilities over time.
                  The relationship between muscle strength and mild mental difficulties, which occurred in an additional 275 people, was similar, with the strongest 10 percent being at 48 percent lower risk than the weakest 10 percent.
                  When the researchers looked at different types of muscle strength separately, they found that grip strength and breathing-muscle strength had an independent effect on Alzheimer's risk, but arm and leg strength didn't.
                  The most likely explanation for the mental function-muscle strength link is that there is something going in the body that causes both muscle weakness and loss of mental ability, Boyle said.
                  While the study couldn't show whether keeping one's muscles strong will keep Alzheimer's at bay, staying fit is a good idea-and good for the brain-no matter what, according to Boyle.
                  "We certainly think that it is important to be physically active and to work to keep our muscles strong," she said. "Good physical health is important for good brain function."
                  SOURCE: Archives of Neurology, November 2009.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2009)

So I'm getting set for more time in the gym.  I'm thinking of going back to a modified HIT with more reps and lower weights, more like a couple of sets at double reps.  The intent would be to support a high workload in an effort to drop weight while maintaining strength.  

Archie, you know more about HIT than anyone I know.  Any thoughts about that?

On an unrelated note, did a test run on Tofurkey tonight for dinner.  Surprisingly good!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> So I'm getting set for more time in the gym.  I'm thinking of going back to a modified HIT with more reps and lower weights, more like a couple of sets at double reps.  The intent would be to support a high workload in an effort to drop weight while maintaining strength.
> 
> Archie, you know more about HIT than anyone I know.  Any thoughts about that?
> 
> On an unrelated note, did a test run on Tofurkey tonight for dinner.  Surprisingly good!



Weird, i've just gone back to HIT style training aswell :-S

Do you mean double the usual 6-12 rep range advocated in HIT training? I don't see why that would make a negative difference to the program. Using tempo may make that number of reps insane though, haha.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, let me give you a for instance from this morning...

WU - bike, 5 min

DB flye - 20s x 20, 20
SS incline DB press - 40s x 10, 10

DB pullover - 30 x 20, 20
SS tri pressdown - 2 plates x 20, 20  (would it really be that hard to put the weight on them?)

deadlifts - 135 x 20, 20

More reps, plus a second set.  I felt like it was a good run overall, not too taxing, but still a decent load.  The weights will go up as I get used to lifting again, I'm sure.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2009)

I ah see, so you only really max yourself out on the second set, so you can get some more volume in there?

I've decided to put in an extra "Volume Day" every microcycle. So i'll do my 4 day HIT split then finish the cycle with a 6 exercise / 20 set session, to accomplish the same thing.

Workout looks great, man! 20 rep deadlifts at the end? I wouldnt have it in me!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I ah see, so you only really max yourself out on the second set, so you can get some more volume in there?



Kinda, yeah.  But any failure I reach is more about muscular endurance than strength limitations.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2009)

Sent a PM my Friend, hope it makes sense and helps, let me know!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2009)

Big move coming over the next two weekends.  This weekend will be the majority of the work, except for the "critical" items we will need for the next week and the big furniture pieces.  Those will go next weekend.

Stiff from the workout, but not too bad.  Holding off of another gym trip so I'm not hindered during the move.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2009)

Moving is a workout by itself.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck with the move


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Moving is a workout by itself.


dude!
you're not doing it right....
get a bunch of illegals to do your move...and about 1/2 hour prior to hteir being finished...call INS...

(I know...I know....not very kum-bai-ya and Obama-ish...but funny)


Hope the move goes well! Remember: lift with your legs, NOT your back!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2009)

Ah ha ha ha....   

Got done pretty much what was expected today.  Still a lot to do over the next week.

I'm butt tired, trying to decide if I want to drag myself to the gym in the morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you make it? I tried to frag it out of bed this am and go to the track...epic fail. 
But, did go walk last night...will again tonight.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, it's only been 2 hours...going to need more time than that.  

But my bag is packed, so that's a good sign


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

So, despite being six kinds of stiff this morning, did go the gym.  Figured the work would loosen things up, which it mostly did.  Starting up the routine Archie put together (though not at his workload of course   ).

WU - elliptical, 5 min

Squats
45 x 10 (WU)
135 x 10
95 x 10

upright rows
40 x 15

bench
95 x 10

HIIT cardio - bike, 20 min

Went light on the weights.  Still pretty tired from the moving, plus my back is a bit stiff, so didn't want to overdo anything.  This seemed just about right, as it got me loose.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> But my bag is packed,



Are you ready to go?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you ready to go?



I was, but then I went, so now I'm no longer.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> So, despite being six kinds of stiff this morning, did go the gym.  Figured the work would loosen things up, which it mostly did.  Starting up the routine Archie put together (though not at his workload of course   ).
> 
> WU - elliptical, 5 min
> 
> ...



Lookin good my Friend, glad you started light, this is not an easy routine, simple yes, easy, No!!!

Why the drop and second set of squats???
I think I messed up if I wrote Upright Rows, I meant Hi-Rows, it's like a BB Bent over row, but you are more upright, and a reversed grip is used, I'm sorry I messed up my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Why the drop and second set of squats???



Mostly in response to my back.  Wasn't happy with how it felt, being stiff from all the moving work, so I dropped the load down.  



> I think I messed up if I wrote Upright Rows, I meant Hi-Rows, it's like a BB Bent over row, but you are more upright, and a reversed grip is used, I'm sorry I messed up my Friend!!!



You wrote it right, I just misread it.  Will correct next time.  Too bad, though.  I like upright rows a lot.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2009)

The Py guy is back and crack-a-lack-in!

Do you have a access to a hot tub?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> The Py guy is back and crack-a-lack-in!
> 
> Do you have a access to a hot tub?



Access at the gym, but no time.

The good news is I'm headed to NC tomorrow morning, and have every intention of getting in a nice soak in the hotel tub tomorrow night.  I'm sure I'll need it.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2009)

Workout looked good man! How is the back?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Access at the gym, but no time.
> 
> The good news is I'm headed to NC tomorrow morning, and have every intention of getting in a nice soak in the hotel tub tomorrow night. I'm sure I'll need it.


I miss having a hot tub to use...bet I can hope for is a couple extra minutes under hot water in the shower...if not a line to use it...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Workout looked good man! How is the back?



Better, thanks, but still a little stiff.  On the road in NC this week, so I'm sure the hotel bed won't help.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I miss having a hot tub to use...bet I can hope for is a couple extra minutes under hot water in the shower...if not a line to use it...



That was pretty much the option this morning.  It helped, but not quite there yet.  Should be OK to lift Thursday, I think.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I was, but then I went, so now I'm no longer.



Were you standing there outside the door?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Mostly in response to my back.  Wasn't happy with how it felt, being stiff from all the moving work, so I dropped the load down.
> 
> Gotcha, stick with that until you hit the required amount, twice!!!
> 
> You wrote it right, I just misread it.  Will correct next time.  Too bad, though.  I like upright rows a lot.



 Thank goodness, I thought I sent you down the wrong way, LoL!!! Try the Hi-Rows my Friend, you will like 'em even more!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 19, 2009)

No worries, Archie.  All is well.

Back is feeling better, but no time to lift today.  Flying home tonight, and the good news is I am on vacation until after next week.  Mostly to deal with the move, but it will be nice to have a break before the work and travel ramps up.  Looks like I'll be spending a good bit of January in UK, France and Ireland.  Good times...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

Glad the back is getting better, take it easy, and I'm SO Jealous, Ireland??? If I find a suitcase that will hold me, can you sneak me there???


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> If I find a suitcase that will hold me, can you sneak me there???



Um...yeah...good luck with that.  

I just found out I'm headed to Belgium in a few weeks.  I have to be there on the 22nd for a meeting.  I'm just hoping the weather holds together for the trip ack...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2009)

all that traveling for just 'a' meeting? DANG!
I was in Shannon, Ireland...airport for a couple hours on my way here.
CUTE blond irish lass got on the plane and made an annuncement...her accent...hhmmm.....definately need to go visit someday....
Hope you take lots of pics!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

Happy T-day, where ever you are.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, Trips.  I'm right here!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> all that traveling for just 'a' meeting? DANG!
> I was in Shannon, Ireland...airport for a couple hours on my way here.
> CUTE blond irish lass got on the plane and made an annuncement...her accent...hhmmm.....definately need to go visit someday....
> Hope you take lots of pics!



There is no question the accent adds something special.  I'll do my best to remember my camera this time...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Light workout today, still trying to get my legs under me.  Was targeting a great ROM and a 4x1x2 cadence.  Did ok, but could be better.

WU - bike, 5 min

Squats
WU - 45 x 10
95 x 20

High rows
50 x 15

Bench
115 x 10

Cardio - HIIT, 20 min, bike

Went a little low on the 3rd squat and tweaked my knee a bit.  Nothing serious, finished the set, but glad I stayed light on it.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

My knee hurts.


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2009)

20 reps! What a brave man!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

Workout lookin good my Friend, be careful with the knee, how low did you go??? How wide was your stance??? Remember, for every inch or so you widen your stance, point your toes outward roughly 2-3 minutes!!!

eX:
Legs are 2 inches wider than your shoulders, toes should be pointed between 3-5 minutes on a imaginary clock!!! Hope that makes sense!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Arch.  I think that part was fine.  I was working on keeping my feet at shoulder width (I tend to go pretty wide normally, and wanted to pull them back in).  Honestly, I think it comes down to failing to make sure my form was perfect due to the light weight.  No excuse for that, and I deserve what I get.  

Pain is on the inner part of the knee.  Hasn't changed much today, but no swelling, so that's good.  We'll see how it feels tomorrow, but will probably throw on a wrap just to be safe.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2009)

No swelling, but still some tenderness.  Got it wrapped.  Will be looking at non-load bearing cardio work for a bit, just to be safe.


----------



## katt (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah, better take care of that knee....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2009)

Doing my best.  Also woke up pretty sure I have an ear infection, which is GREAT news for someone about to get on a plane.  

Turns out, it's just some fluid behind the eardrum, a prelude to a cold I guess.  Nurse at Walgreens (love the clinic there, by the way, very fast and easy) gave me some anti's and some coaching on preventing an eardrum rupture on the plane.  Good times...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2009)

The knee is feeling a little better after some rest, but I'll be taking it easy for a few days to be sure.  Also, the meds for my ear have me feeling lest than my best.  Need some rest...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey Py!
Hope you are feeling better! Was gonna suggest some laps in the pool for the leg, if that would have helped, but the ear would make that a no-go.
Feel better


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

Hope the knee is ok, and really hope the ear infection goes away quick my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, fellas.  All seems to be well...or at least getting there.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hopefully you have some good drugs before you get on the plane... that can be pretty... uh...   uncomfortable flying


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

Glad you're on the mend, man


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Take care my Friend, hope all is well and your on the mend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey all...

Every time I think the knee is good, it pings me to let me know otherwise.  Still going easy.  Also have a cold.  

On top of everything, had a funeral to go to today.  Nothing like cemeteries in the winter to make you feel better.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2009)

Somethings goin around my Friend, missed my workout today too, we just need to rest up!!!

Sorry to hear of the funeral, my thoughts and prayers are with you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, everyone!

Got though the holidays, did some travel, spent some time in Europe.  Almost didn't make it home because of the weather, but all worked out ok. 

Hope everyone had a great holiday.  Npw back to work!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Py!
Happy New Year, amigo!
Where in Europe did you go? Have a good time? Post pics?
Knee better?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2010)

Was in Belgium.  Posted a bunch of pics on my Facebook account.  Home for another week, then off to France and the UK.

Knee feeling much better, thanks.  Just needed rest.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2010)

30 min cardio this morning.

Also, it's cold.  Like, single digits cold.  So I got in the car after the w/out and the windows fogged up a bit.  Then they froze.  Not good times.


----------



## the other half (Jan 4, 2010)

happy new year pylon, this is gonna be the best year for all of us here on IM, cause we rock. go get man.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy new year, dude!

Its freezing here too, -4 thismorning


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

I loved the travel photos... everything looked so.... uh... cold..  lol

but very scenic


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Was in Belgium.  Posted a bunch of pics on my Facebook account.  Home for another week, then off to France and the UK.



You're getting to be quite the world traveler.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Also, it's cold. Like, single digits cold. So I got in the car after the w/out and the windows fogged up a bit. Then they froze. Not good times.


 


Gazhole said:


> Its freezing here too, -4 thismorning


 
so....would this be a bad time to say  that in two days, I'll be in Dubai scuba diving in 80 degree weather?


Where in France?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> You're getting to be quite the world traveler.



A lot coming up this year.  (Though it looks like my trip this month is going to be postponed.)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Where in France?



Epinal, like 2 hrs south of Paris.  But that's just during the week.  Weekends will be for sightseeing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2010)

now...what would be cool...to meet up for dinner somewhere in Europe...Im thinking of  snow boarding in the Alps next winter and someplace warm and sandy after that. 
Maybe another cruise? Dunno. Will have t get your travel itenerary in a few months.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2010)

That would be sweet indeed. 

I'll be in France and UK Feb, Mar and early April.  Italy and India slated for April, May and June, German in I think May, June and July.  Date aren't solid on them, but mostly the middle weeks.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice quiet weekend before getting back to the grind.  

Made a big pot of mushroom and kale soup.  Posted the recipe if anyone wants it.  Really tasty.

Also did an experiment with a smoothie.  I can't really make them in the morning since the noise would wake everyone (and I'm out the door pretty early most days).  So I made one yesterday and left some in the fridge.  This morning it had separated a little, but held up pretty well.  I'm going to fire one off tonight and have it ready in the morning.  (This is a fruit concoction, not a protein shake.  Those are much easier to deal with.)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2010)

30 min cardio (Wii Fit).  Boxing, running, balance work.  Good times.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2010)

20 min HIIT cardio this morning


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2010)

How are you finding wii fit as a form of cardio? When i first saw it i wasn't sure about it, have never used it. Whats your opinion of it as an actual option for doing exercise?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> How are you finding wii fit as a form of cardio? When i first saw it i wasn't sure about it, have never used it. Whats your opinion of it as an actual option for doing exercise?



It depends on what you want to do.  They have categories of workouts (strength, aerobic, balance and yoga).  If you are doing balance or yoga work, then no.  I mean, it's ok for what it is, but you won't break a sweat.  That said, it does a nice job of tracking your balance and posture and helping you improve on those things, so it's not a waste.

The aerobic stuff is hit or miss.  There is a hula hoop game (sucks), step work (sucks), running (in place, but works you to increasing effort - OK), and boxing (pretty good).  Strength stuff is what you would expect (push ups, planks, etc).  Will you get ripped...no.  Is it better than sitting on the couch...for sure.  I can't imagine anyone using it for their only workout, but if that's what it takes to get you going, then great.

Personally, I really get more out of 30 good minutes of tennis, but one of my boys broke the disc and I haven't replaced it yet.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2010)

WiiFit seems to have been a very popular Christmas gift. I am assuming it was a gift? Either way, Nintendo is making a lot of money off them!

Good solid workouts Py.

Oh, your pictures on Facebook from Belgium, was it? They are awesome! Definitely a nice setting for Christmas!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2010)

I've actually had mine for just short of a year.  But it's a good distraction.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2010)

fun fact: there have been a lot of ER accidents/injuries do to the Wii!
heh....my friend here threw out his sholder playng the tennis, I believe...I told him he needed to make up a better story than a Wii injury....


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2010)

oh yeah,, my arm has really hurt after playing the tennis game... I can't come to that realization that you only have to flick the controller, rather than to simulate an actual swing of the racket.. 

The hula hoop???? SWEET!!!!!!   That's one I def. want to try!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2010)

OK, keeping the diet clean this week.  Haven't gotten to the gym last two days (early work to be done), but will be in tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey my Friend, just droppin in to say Hello!!! Hope all is well Brother!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 14, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> fun fact: there have been a lot of ER accidents/injuries do to the Wii!



"How did that Wii remote get up there?"
"Uuuh...tennis. I um. I fell on it...during a serve."


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2010)

One in a million chance, doc...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

katt said:


> oh yeah,, my arm has really hurt after playing the tennis game... I can't come to that realization that you only have to flick the controller, rather than to simulate an actual swing of the racket..
> 
> The hula hoop???? SWEET!!!!!!   That's one I def. want to try!



Make sure TOH takes some videos for youtube.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

do you think she also grunts like the tennis pros do?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

do you think she also grunts like the tennis pros do?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

do you think she also grunts like the tennis pros do?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2010)

katt said:


> oh yeah,, my arm has really hurt after playing the tennis game... I can't come to that realization that you only have to flick the controller, rather than to simulate an actual swing of the racket..



my girl hurt her elbow doing the same thing...good times haha


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2010)

So...where was I?

Just back from a 3 week tour of France and the UK.  (Pics on Facebook, if you are interested.)  The food in the UK was OK, France was off the charts.  No surprise.

Home now, have 2 months or so before taking the stage in San Diego for the biggest presentation of my career.  I'm one of the presenters at a global conference targeted at top execs, and early word is that it's a popular topic.  So while I'm working on the deck with my co-presenter, I'm determined to look my best as well.  Which means dropping some weight between now and then.

Current state:  Need to weigh in, not sure what the damage was from that trip.  Clean food today, going back to a diet revolving around chicken, eggs, veg, fruit and oats.  Picked up whey for short term from GNC, will be ordering better stuff today.  

Haven't put together a workout plan yet, but will focus on cardio (steady state/HIIT) with some lifting (HIT).  

I'll ask my friends to keep me honest...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2010)

Get back at it!! 

Was the trip personal or business?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Get back at it!!
> 
> Was the trip personal or business?



Business, so someone else paid for it, which is nice.  But we had a lot of fun crammed into a small amount of downtime.  

I was with my boss, who travels like I do.  We both like to see as much as we can and take advantage of being there.  We worked in France, about 4 hours from Paris, hit Zurich one weekend, a couple of travel days in Paris and Warwick, an old castle about 2 hrs north of London.  Needless to say, we were beat at the end of each day!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 22, 2010)

Howdy stranger.

Saw some of the castle pics on Facebook. Looked like a cool spot.



Pylon said:


> We worked in France, about 4 hours from Paris, hit *Zurich one weekend*, a couple of travel days in Paris and Warwick, an old castle about 2 hrs north of London.  Needless to say, we were beat at the end of each day!



Now that's a weekend! Zurich is an awesome city.

Now.. get to it!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Howdy stranger.
> 
> Saw some of the castle pics on Facebook. Looked like a cool spot.
> 
> ...



The pics of Carnivale in Rapperswil is southern Zurich.  An intensely good time!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2010)

Kept food clean yesterday, off to a good start today.  My intent is to really focus on food right now, and get back into the gym this week.  So far, so good...


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

nice to see you back!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks, Katt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2010)

Pylon

Company paid boondoggles are great!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Pylon
> 
> Company paid boondoggles are great!


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2010)

hey pylon, next trip you have, let katt and i sneak into your luggage, we will pay for the overwieght charge!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2010)

the other half said:


> hey pylon, next trip you have, let katt and i sneak into your luggage, we will pay for the overwieght charge!!!!!



Well, the next trip is to Charlotte.  Not sure if that would be worth the effort.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a girlfriend that lives in Troutman,, not too far away


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2010)

Are you trying to set me up with her, Katt?  Because if so, I'll need pics...


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

oooohhh... maybe......


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2010)

wait...aren't YOU married, old man?
me however...am still in my prime.
Wait...is she young and cute? No kids?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 26, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> wait...aren't YOU married, old man?
> me however...am still in my prime.
> Wait...is she young and cute? No kids?



Good point.  No one needs a pity date like you.


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2010)

well B... she's younger than me,,, but that doesn't say much.  And yes she has kids so that would be a 'no go' for you....


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 27, 2010)

Look at katt playing cupid. 

Big game tomorrow Py, you gonna be watching? All I have to say is...


...GO CANADA!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Look at katt playing cupid.
> 
> Big game tomorrow Py, you gonna be watching? All I have to say is...
> 
> ...



USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2010)

So I worked really hard not to hear anything about the game while we were out house shopping.  I get home, get the set fired up and am ready to start the recording.  As the TV came on, I see Ryan Miller with a silver medal looking crushed.  

So....yeah.  Missed seeing one of the great games of the decade...  

Anyway, back in the gym this morning.  2 mile run.  Food clean as well.  Good news, the time off seems to have helped my hip, as the 3/4 mile pain did not return this time!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2010)

Pylon said:


> So....yeah. Missed seeing one of the great games of the decade...


You can still watch, just the suspense is gone .

I am not a hockey fan, but that game was incredible. When USA scored with less the 30 seconds? WOW.  But I personally, got the feeling Canada, was not going to be denied in the Gold medal game, in their home country.  Congrats to Canada, team USA has nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2010)

30 min elliptical this morning.  

Gym weight was 266.  That'll be the benchmark, I suppose.


----------



## the other half (Mar 2, 2010)

i didnt see the game, but i am a penguins fan, so i was a bit torn when i heard that sid had the game winning goal. first time i didnt like. but that only lasted for a brief moment.
still gotta give props to the usa team.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2010)

Rest day, no gym this morning.  Diet clean all week so far, including dinner out last night.  (Went with a Caesar salad and a slab of grilled salmon.)  

We're house shopping again.  Hope to get something resolved soon...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Went with a Caesar salad and a slab of grilled salmon.



Yum.  One of my favorite combinations.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2010)

3 miles on the treadmill this morning.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2010)

mmm  Salmon is my favorite too.    My diet is just so/so right now.. I pack all my food in the morning for the day... but it's just been hard this time around to lose that 'extra'


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel bad Py. Not that the US lost but that you didn't get to see the game. It was hands down the greatest game I've ever watched, but that might be a tad bias. .

Either way, Jersey's right, the US have absolutely nothing to be ashamed of. They played an amazing tournament. Canada just had one up on them... that being the thought of winning gold on home soil. 

I still get chills and adrenaline rushes thinking about Crosby scoring that goal!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2010)

hey buddy! Doing good w/ the cardio!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey my Friend, droppin in to say hello, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow...where did all these cobwebs come from?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2010)

Back in the gym this morning.  I've been getting there once in a while (tho nothing worth speaking of).  Today's set was light, just getting back in and targeting weight ranges.  

WU - bike, 5 min

Incline BB bench press
flat db bench press

db oh press
db upright rows

db french press
pressdowns

Nothing fancy, but my time away from the gym means I need to start slow.

Also will be avoiding leg work for a while.  Just got back from vacation, jammed my knee in the pool (don't ask).  It's a bit stiff, so I'm going to take it easy for now.  No squats or DLs, no running.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2010)

30 min on the bike.

On a side note, they closed the locker rooms for repainting for three days.  They will reopen on Thursday. Glad I live close to the gym...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2010)

Well....well............Look who's back


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Well....well............Look who's back



They always come back....you know that....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

Lifting day...I forgot how much I enjoy it...

Again, just targeting in the weights right now...

WU, bike 5 min

BO BB Rows
lat pulldowns
db pullovers

BB curls
db hammer curls
cg pulldowns

Still getting used to the new gym.  A lot of 40-60 yr olds, so the squat cage is used only for curls.  

We moved a while back, and I've got space for a small gym setup at home.  I have a small weight set that I think will be used only by the wife and the boy, but I have my bike set up and will be setting up my heavy bag as well.  (The room is still full of boxes and such, but soon...)


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Off day.  Planned cardio for the morning, but my body demanded sleep.  Since I'm still in the ramp up phase, not a big deal.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Lifting day...I forgot how much I enjoy it...
> 
> Again, just targeting in the weights right now...
> 
> ...


 
I always find to many distractions at home to workout properly and dont give it 100%, what about yourself?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

It's not too bad.  My space is in the basement, and I usually only get to it after the kids are asleep.  Plus, I keep my Playstation hooked up with the bike, so I get in cardio and a couple rounds of NFL Blitz.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw this article this morning...

Building muscle doesn't require lifting heavy weights: study

Short version:  Training to failure is good for you.  Big surprise.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

My new favorite meal has become chicken breasts (simmered in red enchilada sauce and shredded) with chili beans.  Low in carbs, lots of fiber and protein.  And I like it cold, though I'm not sure why...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2010)

Pylon said:


> My new favorite meal has become chicken breasts (simmered in red enchilada sauce and shredded) with chili beans.  Low in carbs, lots of fiber and protein.  And I like it cold, though I'm not sure why...



Sounds nasty...........but to each his own.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, I know it's weird.  So hiding it.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

Now i think it sounds nice, but not cold, no way


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2010)

Scale this morning says down 5 lbs from start of the week.  A good bit of that is water for sure, but I'll take it.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2010)

Back on the road this week.  No workout this morning, planning to get in cardio training at least tonight.  If I can find a gym that will let me get a 1 week pass, even better.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2010)

No gym time yesterday, but kept the diet clean, which is the tough part.  Did get some looks over my order at Moe's.  (Black beans, grilled chicken, mushrooms, tomatoes, olives.  "What?  No chips?   No rice?  How will you live?!?!?!?)


----------



## davegmb (Aug 17, 2010)

sounds nice, apert from the olives, they just taste nasty to me lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2010)

Pylon said:


> They always come back....you know that....



Sort of like a boomerang.  Or herpes.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2010)

What?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice entrance Pylon , or should I say reemergence?  How have you been!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2010)

Squishy.  In all the wrong places.  And lazy.

How's by you, JD?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Squishy. In all the wrong places. And lazy.
> 
> How's by you, JD?


 Hey...I resemble that....hiya Py!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2010)

Heya Burnsie!  

Sounds like you and I are on the same schedule...again...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2010)

So the last few months have been crap.  I won't go into details.

Working on getting my diet back in shape first.  I've got a crappy weight bench that I'm going to move out of the way (or just get rid of).  BUT I have my bike.  I also have an elliptical that someone gave me (yes, GAVE) that needs to be set up.  Will do it this week.  Also picking up a heavy bag stand once the space is ready.  Want them both done this week.

I have a dent gym down the street for lifting.  I figure if I can get my cardio work in at home, I'm ahead of the game, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2010)

sounds like aplan...so let's kick ass this yeah, eh buddy?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

Word.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

OK, got the gym room cleaned out.  I'll be tooling over to pick up the heavy bag stand in a bit, plus drag the elliptical from the garage.  I'll try to get it all done and maybe share a pic later.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

Pulled out the turkey carcass from T-giving, making stock.  The kitchen smells tukeyriffic!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

OK, the elliptical is in place.  It's not a gym quality piece, to be sure.  (Did I mention someone gave it to me?)  But it's smooth, and will be just fine for long sessions.  Any Tabata work, tho, will have to be done on the bike.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome back to the game


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, YM.  Been away too long.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

Sometimes things just work out well.  I've been eyeballing a bag stand, but everything I've seen has been a dual station with a speed bag.  I have a speed bag platform, so I really don't need another, but haven't seen anything else.

So, went to Dick's to get my stand, and right next to the one I was going to buy was a single station.  Exactly what I wanted, but haven't been able to find.  And $100 less.  Giddyup.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year, all.

OK, gym is set up and operational.  And, even better, in use.

30 min of bike work, followed by first workout in ages with the heavy bag.  Didn't have a distinct plan set up so went with:

Left lead
25 jabs
25 crosses
25 jab+cross combo

Right lead
25 jabs
25 crosses
25 jab+cross combo

Food clean today as well. Good start.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2011)

Free day is here (after a full clean week), just in time for football.  w00t!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2011)

Just back from a week on the road.  Not great, but most days kept diet clean.  Looking forward to a couple of weeks at home to try to cement some good habits.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice and clean yesterday.  Settling into a food routine. Breakfast is omelet with egg beaters, spinach, mushrooms.  Lunch and dinner vary more.  Grilled up a batch of chicken breasts in the below freezing weather.  Cooking them inside just isn't the same.

Also, did 45 min on the bike, followed by 3 rounds on the heavy bag (3 min on, 1 min rest).


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2011)

OK, so the slick new scale I bought is, apparently, a POS.  It will give me weight, but the other features (BF%, bone/water/muscle mass) are non-functional.  So back it goes.  Bollocks.

IT did weight out at 280 this morning.  Probably accurate, but hard to know without multiple tests.  We'll go with it though.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2011)

BTW, the Wii says I'm down 2.2 lbs since 1/1.  I'll take it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Py! Keep tracking, brotha!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 12, 2011)

Working it, Burnsie.  

45 min bike, 3 rounds on the heavy bag.  Felt a little easier tonight.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

The heavy bag is a great workout.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2011)

Loves the heavy bag.  We've moved, and it's been gathering dust for the last year or so.  Very happy to have it back in action.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice to hear it's back in operation.
Have you tried skipping?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2011)

It sounds odd, but I don't have a good space for it.  The bag is in the basement, but the ceiling is a little low.  In fact, the bag stand barely fits.  Once it warms up, I'll work it outside.  I have a nice leather rope, too.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2011)

45 min bike, 3 rnds heavy bag.  Good times.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

Good to see you getting back into it!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good to see you getting back into it!



Thanks JD.  Nice to be back.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2011)

Wi says down another 2.5 lbs.  I'll take that too.

Aaaaand....it's refeed day.  Just in time for football.  Pass those wings, please...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2011)

every day, is one step closer to your goal, bud


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> every day, is one step closer to your goal, bud



Well, not today.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2011)

You know, after thinking about Burner's comments about lifting before cardio instead of after.  I'm thinking maybe I should be doing the same with the heavy bag.  Anyone have any thoughts on that?

Will be back to lifting this week, planning to go classic HIT.  It's what I'm most familiar and comfortable with.  Good way to get back into it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2011)

Pylon said:


> It sounds odd, but I don't have a good space for it.  The bag is in the basement, but the ceiling is a little low.  In fact, the bag stand barely fits.  Once it warms up, I'll work it outside.  I have a nice leather rope, too.



I hear ya. Our basement is much the same.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2011)

Forgot to post w/out last night.

14 min: Tabata session on bike

Heavy bag work:

rnd 1, left lead:
1 min jabs (single/double/triple)
1 min combo (jab/cross)
1 min combo (jab/cross/hook)

rnd 2, right lead:
1 min jabs (single/double/triple)
1 min combo (jab/cross)
1 min combo (jab/cross/hook)

rnd 3, 1.5 min left lead, 1.5 min right lead:
combos (double or triple jab/cross/hook)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2011)

Morning workout.  First time lifting in far too long.

As planned, stayed with the classic HIT routine.  Didn't push to hard, trying to see how much strength I've lost.

Don't have the numbers at hand, will populate them later.  But the big learning is the new plan for getting there.

Gym opens at 5:30.  Is <.5 miles from home.  Trouble has always been remembering to get packed up the night before (because I'm not doing it in the morning).  Now, I'm close enough that I can go, workout, then come back home to shower and dress before work.  It's an extra 5 minutes tops, and makes it much easier to coordinate.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, numbers for this morning...

Bike - 5 min WU

DB lat raise - 15s x 10, 25s x 6

BO DB Rows - 15s x 10, 40s x 10

Standing BB curl - 30 x 10, 60 x 10

Tri pressdown - 50 x 10, 120 x 10
SS Dips - -100 x 4

Not great, but felt good to be back at it anyway.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey you made it and that's what counts. Better to ease into it to avoid injury. 

You'll be suprised how fast the strength comes back.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey you made it and that's what counts. Better to ease into it to avoid injury.
> 
> You'll be suprised how fast the strength comes back.



Thanks.  Easy to forget how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2011)

Got in a second workout last night:


14 min: Tabata session on bike

Heavy bag work:

rnd 1, left lead:
1 min jabs (single/double/triple)
1 min combo (jab/cross)
1 min combo (jab/cross/hook)

rnd 2, right lead:
1 min jabs (single/double/triple)
1 min combo (jab/cross)
1 min combo (jab/cross/hook)

rnd 3, 1.5 min left lead, 1.5 min right lead:
combos (double or triple jab/cross/hook) 		

Also, got the new scale calibrated with the Wii scale this morning.  There's about a 2 lb difference.

So for record keeping, we will move the starting weight for 1/1 to 278lbs.  

Weight this morning at 271.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2011)

No workout tonight.  I've been starving all day, despite normal food levels, so did a clean refeed tonight.  I've got a thing for chicken simmered in enchilada sauce, so I finished off those leftovers, then chased it with some shredded pork that I cooked in the crock pot with black beans and mango salsa.  (I hit the wet stuff with a stick blender to make gravy while shredding the pork.)  

Good times indeed!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2011)

14 min: Tabata session on bike

Heavy bag work:

rnd 1, left lead:
1 min jabs (single/double/triple)
1 min combo (jab/cross)
1 min combo (jab/cross/hook)

rnd 2, right lead:
1 min jabs (single/double/triple)
1 min combo (jab/cross)
1 min combo (jab/cross/hook)

rnd 3, 1.5 min left lead, 1.5 min right lead:
combos (double or triple jab/cross/hook)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2011)

Two days away from workout.  Missed Friday, then off day yesterday with cheat day.

Back at it today, tho.  45 min on the bike first thing.  

I also rediscovered an old love.  Soyrizo.  Chorizo is good, but the soy stuff, I think, tastes better and is way healthier.  Mixed in with eggs?  Brilliant.

On the road for a couple of days this week.  Should be a good test.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2011)

So far, so good.  Clean food yesterday, got in a cardio session, food clean so far today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2011)

Pylon said:


> No workout tonight. I've been starving all day, despite normal food levels, so did a clean refeed tonight. I've got a thing for chicken simmered in enchilada sauce, so I finished off those leftovers, then chased it with some shredded pork that I cooked in the crock pot with black beans and mango salsa. (I hit the wet stuff with a stick blender to make gravy while shredding the pork.)
> 
> Good times indeed!


 now I'm hungry....thanks, pal!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry, Burns.  Happens to me all the time.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Pylon, you still working on the road or are you settled somewhere now and hitting the gym more often?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hey Pylon, you still working on the road or are you settled somewhere now and hitting the gym more often?



Still a part time roadie.  It comes and goes, but it sure doesn't make it easy to keep food clean or workouts constant.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2011)

Weighed in at 269.8 this morning.  My goals was to be at -10 per month, so another pound to go, but totally in reach.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Well, not today.


 how about today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Two days away from workout. Missed Friday, then off day yesterday with cheat day.
> 
> Back at it today, tho. 45 min on the bike first thing.
> 
> ...


 that does sound good...might have to give that a while when home on leave in the spring.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Weighed in at 269.8 this morning. My goals was to be at -10 per month, so another pound to go, but totally in reach.


Hey Pylon.  What type of diet are you on?  I bet a CKD diet would work great for you, but it is strict.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2011)

That's pretty close to what I've been doing, JD, though not as measured as it should be, I guess.  

The biggest difference I think is that I do get carbs during the week, but they are all of the "slow" variety.  Spinach and beans mostly, with some other veg tossed in on occasion.  I do a carb load one day a week, usually Sunday with football.

It works pretty well, and I have very little counting to do.  I think I'll have to be more strict and methodical once I drop a bit more, but this is pretty effective for the initial charge.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey if it's working, then you are doing it right!  Yeah football and carbups go hand in hand.  What the hell are we going to do after this Sunday?  There is always hockey, but it's not the same.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey if it's working, then you are doing it right!  Yeah football and carbups go hand in hand.  What the hell are we going to do after this Sunday?  There is always hockey, but it's not the same.



LOL no idea.  I'm sure we'll make do, right?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2011)

Officially hit the 10 lb mark this morning.  A couple of days late, but the start of the month caught me the day after the refeed, so it's ok.  March will be the same way.  But making progress nicely, so no complaints.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks JD.  Started @280, happy to be at SB weekend in the mid 260s.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats on the progress. I have pizza every weekend to.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks, dude.  I stick to Sunday for carbs, so I'll post my number in your journal in the AM.  Not likely to hang with JDs increase, but still good for comparison.

Then again, the pizza place screwed up our order tonight and had to remake our pie.  They left the prosciutto off the first one, so they gave us both of them.  So there is more than a full large pie waiting for breakfast...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2011)

264.

Oh, hello pizza.  I've missed you...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2011)

First of all, that pizza wasn't that good.  Didn't like the crust at all.

Second...I think I ate too much of it.  Might not be a lunch in my plans now...


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hate it when that happens. your looking forward to something and it just isn't as good as you'd hoped. 

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks dude.  Not bad.  But paid the price with a massive hangover.  Well earned, I might add.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

What was that!!!

As long as you earned it and enjoyed getting the lead up to then hangover then it's always worth it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> What was that!!!
> 
> As long as you earned it and enjoyed getting the lead up to then hangover then it's always worth it.





Yup, earned it.  And enjoyed every moment.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2011)

Back at it today.  Clean food, 6 rounds of bag work this evening.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2011)

45 min cardio last night.

Still haven't recovered from the Sunday binge, at least not according to the scale.  But feel good, so that's a plus...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Still haven't recovered from the Sunday binge, at least not according to the scale.


Me neither.  Went from 198 to 205, and still holding .


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2011)

Dude, why are you smiling about that?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2011)

way to go, Py!
dam scale this afternoon registered 215 for me...+5....better be the afternoon and lots of water and creatine....need to be DROPPING weight...and I DON'T GET PIZZA!!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Me neither. Went from 198 to 205, and still holding .


 
As of this morning I'm back to the 255. 

But glad your feeling better, training with a hangover totally sucks.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, dude.  It's a vicious circle, ain't it?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2011)

45 min bike cardio.  ho hum.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2011)

Finally back down to pre-SuperBowl weight this morning.  Shouldn't take that long.  Grrrrr.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2011)

Got in 6 rounds on the bag Friday, nothing but shoveling snow and ice yesterday.  Stupid winter.

Cheat day came early because of Valentines dinner.  Went to a historic house dinner thing, had an overcooked steak and average cheesecake.  What a waste.  Also saw The Rite.  Made dinner seem gourmet.

Back at it today...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2011)

Clean intake, 45 minutes on the bike for cardio.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Finally back down to pre-SuperBowl weight this morning. Shouldn't take that long. Grrrrr.


Took me 6 days to lose the 7 lbs I gained on the weekend pigout.... just in time for a carbup.  Gained a more reasonable 3.2 lbs.  I sure do feel leaner though.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2011)

I wish I felt that way.  I am always afraid to weigh in the day after, so I get through a clean day first.  Every single time I feel like I've taken a giant step backwards. Very demotivating.

But, intellectually I know it is all part of the process.  I think it bothered me more this week because it came a day early, so I had just gotten back to where I was.  Hoping for better this week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I wish I felt that way. I am always afraid to weigh in the day after, so I get through a clean day first. Every single time I feel like I've taken a giant step backwards. Very demotivating.
> 
> But, intellectually I know it is all part of the process. I think it bothered me more this week because it came a day early, so I had just gotten back to where I was. Hoping for better this week.


 
I hate it to, it's a total mind screw. I'm about ready to throw the scale out the window since what I see in the mirror seems like it's never, ever showing on the scale. 

I guess that could be a good thing if it's converting fat to muscle, but it still messes with my mind every time.

You'll kill it this week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

Guys.... look at this way.  If your weight stays the same, and your waist is getting smaller that means you are gaining lean mass!  You think guys on steroids are complaining because they are gaining weight, yet their waist is getting smaller?

Let how you look and bf/waist measurement be your guide.  Measuring bf with calipers is tricky, but the tape measure doesn't lie.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, well, if the waist size was changing, I'd be with you.  Doesn't feel like I've really made any headway last week or so.  BUT if it's a matter of water retention, then I guess that's possible...maybe...

Anyway, stayed clean, got my cardio in tonight.  Despite being ready to chuck it for a giant plate of pad thai...and grilling burgers for the kids.  Stayed with chicken.  Passed on the fries for grilled peppers.  *sigh*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

hiya Py!
Am jealous...looks like pounds are melting off you...Cna't do too much about my diet here....just try and eat as well as can...
Have you tried Honey mustard dijon dressing? low fat/cal...GREAT for using on your veggies...very much deliscious...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2011)

I got off to a good start, but kinda stalled the last week or so.  Hoping that it's a temporary speed bump.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2011)

45 min on the bike, 2 rounds of bag work.

Why only 2?  Well, I bought new gloves today.  The ones I've been using are the neoprene ones, very light, medium padding.  I wear wraps under them, which is a pain in the ass, but needed.  Even so, I occasionally break form a little and tweak my wrist.  So I decided to invest in a nice pair of 16 oz gloves.  I can wail on the bag with them, and I wore myself out in 2 rounds.  But they are a bitch to get on and off by myself.  

So I think that shorter sessions (like after bike work) will be with the smaller gloves, since I can get into them easier.  Longer sessions (6 - 10 rounds) I'll use the heavier gloves.  Best of both worlds.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, well, if the waist size was changing, I'd be with you. Doesn't feel like I've really made any headway last week or so. BUT if it's a matter of water retention, then I guess that's possible...maybe...
> 
> Anyway, stayed clean, got my cardio in tonight. Despite being ready to chuck it for a giant plate of pad thai...and grilling burgers for the kids. Stayed with chicken. Passed on the fries for grilled peppers. *sigh*


 
That is will power.  Grilled peppers instead of fries?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pylon said:


> since I can get into them easier..


...like a preacher's daughter on prom night!
YAHTZEE! 
Not helping? 

They took the heavy bag down here...was hoping to do some of that myself...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> That is will power.  Grilled peppers instead of fries?



It helps that I really like grilled peppers...and they weren't great fries.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...like a preacher's daughter on prom night!
> YAHTZEE!
> Not helping?
> 
> They took the heavy bag down here...was hoping to do some of that myself...



Well played.

Sorry they took the bag down.  It's a great change of pace for cardio.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2011)

I forgot to mention I got to get and swing a golf club for the first time in months yesterday.  The weather is finally turning to spring here, so I was inspired.  

w00t!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2011)

Another nice day. Hit at the range again.  I'm coming to terms with the idea that my softball days are over, which means I might be able to develop a decent golf swing.

45 min bike time...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

why is softball over? What did I miss?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2011)

Nothing much.  Just age, travel and not having a team.  Not an injury or anything.  I'm still capable, just no opportunity.  Doesn't make much sense to try to keep the swing intact when I can switch to a different sport that I'll actually get to play from time to time.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2011)

Another good day in the books.  Carb day tomorrow, but this is the most challenging weekend so far this year.  Party yesterday (serving pizza and cookies), party tonight (not sure what it will look like for food, but it late enough that I'll eat before and I'll take a bottle of red so I have a decent beverage choice) and a party tomorrow.  But Tomorrow is carb day, so I will make gathering #3 pay for the first 2.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2011)

party animal!

I hear you about the hobbies.
was told I will have to pick just a few when I finally come back to the world...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, you are a party animal!

Golf and I have a love/hate relationship.  Love it when I can actually strike the ball well, and hate it the other 80% of the time.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 19, 2011)

For me golf is fun because I expect to suck and make sure everybody knows that. Then no pressure and get to more or less just do better than last time, same as lifting. 

Hope you have fun at all the parties.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, when I say party, I mean things like an 8 yr old's bowling party.  Pretty tames stuff.  

Made it to carb day.  Whew.  Needed this one.

O called it right, though.  Got unstuck this week.  Weighed in this morning at 261.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh man, I need that carb day.  Feel so much better now. Ready for another good week!


----------



## rbuecker (Feb 21, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Oh man, I need that carb day.  Feel so much better now. Ready for another good week!



Hell yeah! Happy monday man!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pylon said:


> O called it right, though. Got unstuck this week. Weighed in this morning at 261.


 
Damn I gotta kick it in gear, you'll be catching me before long. 


Great job.


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2011)

PYLON, what the hell is going on in here. 
congrats on the ability to stick with your diet. and dropping the pounds.
im with ya on the golf and softball thing. i love playing ball, but my knees and ankles hurt way to much the day after a game. but yet with golf it is only the  hangover that i have to deal with.
and maybe alittle bit of lost self respect.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2011)

Sup, TOH?  Nice to see you and the Katt kicking in round these parts again!

:waving:


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2011)

Haven't posted in a bit.  Been on the road.  Not a bad trip for food...ok, that's a lie.  Breakfast usually went well.  Aside from that...let's call it a carb loading week and move on. 

Cost me a couple of pounds, but not too bad.  Back on track.  Of course, on the road again late this week...


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow, you are a party animal!
> 
> Golf and I have a love/hate relationship.  Love it when I can actually strike the ball well, and hate it the other 80% of the time.....



LOL  EXACTLY my thoughts on the game...


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

w/b, seems like you travel alot. What do you do?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)

I work in HR for a big company, but my focus is on tech projects.  Not terribly interesting.


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

But you get to see a lot of different parts of the country - so that's the good part I guess, huh?

TOH and I are just starting up on our diet again....  didn't put on as much 'winter weight' this year, so hopefully it will be easier.   yeah, right


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

wassup, skinny!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)

katt said:


> didn't put on as much 'winter weight' this year, so *hopefully it will be easier*.   yeah, right



Ah, the old familiar lies are the best....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> wassup, skinny!



Let's not get carried away...


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Ah, the old familiar lies are the best....



Geez.... I was just being optimistic


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I work in HR for a big company, but my focus is on tech projects. Not terribly interesting.


 
Well if ya ever end up in the bay area we'll have to get together. Tech Projects are fun.  that's what I do.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Well if ya ever end up in the bay area we'll have to get together. Tech Projects are fun.  that's what I do.



I was out there for OpenWorld a few months back.  Sorry I missed you.

What's your area of specialty?  I grew up in IT, and still dabble a bit in hardware and programming.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Pylon!  Just saying hi...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Let's not get carried away...


 positive reinforcement, brotha!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Pylon!  Just saying hi...



S'up, yo!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> positive reinforcement, brotha!



always appreciated.  But when you are driving from LA to NY and you cross into New Mexico, the "Welcome to Atlanta" sign looks a bit outta place...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2011)

I keep forgetting to post it, but I've been pretty religious on cardio work each night.  Usually 45 minutes on the bike.

I've also tossed in the 100 pushup and 200 situp programs on alternate days.  Simple, quick, and a nice addition to the plain cardio.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

You go dude


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

what he said....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, fellas.  

On the road for a couple of days.  Yesterday went really well.  Stayed on plan with food and workout.

So today, I have a 2 hour meeting that stretches over lunch.  And I just heard we are getting pizza because, you know, everyone likes pizza.  Bollocks.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2011)

well, it's a true statement...everybody DOES like pizza.
I defy you to say otherwise.
Did you brown bag it? You can munch away on your celery stalks while they inhale that delicious, grease and fat laden italian confection.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah how do you do it when you travel?  I know when TOH half and I go anywhere for a couple days, we mean well, but it all seems to go downhill..


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

mmmmmm.......


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2011)

katt said:


> yeah how do you do it when you travel?  I know when TOH half and I go anywhere for a couple days, we mean well, but it all seems to go downhill..



Yeah, I usually do too.  I try to schedule free days around the social activities so I don't stick out too much.  

It doesn't help that I don't have my scale with me.  Sometimes knowing I have to step on it in the morning helps reign me in at night.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> well, it's a true statement...everybody DOES like pizza.
> I defy you to say otherwise.
> Did you brown bag it? You can munch away on your celery stalks while they inhale that delicious, grease and fat laden italian confection.



Worked out OK.  When the pizza arrived, I slipped out to the cafeteria to grab a salad.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome willpower


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

better than mine.....good job, amigo!


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2011)

We get our cheat meal tomorrow..... we were talking about last night and Fat Burger came up.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Worked out OK. When the pizza arrived, I slipped out to the cafeteria to grab a salad.


  Good man


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

katt said:


> We get our cheat meal tomorrow..... we were talking about last night and Fat Burger came up.....


 dipped w/ ranch.....yeah.....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, all.  Managed to get home with no major food incidents.  

Weight stalled, and oddly enough was right when I was due for a carb day.  Something to it, I guess.  

Back at it today.  Weight (before the carb day) was right around 260, so close to 20lbs off so far.  Could be better, but I'll take it.


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dipped w/ ranch.....yeah.....



well as you noticed in my journal "fat burger' will have to wait till later 

Realistically, it is a 40 mile drive to get to it, so we opted for the cheaper route - take & bake pizza.  (But I did dip it in ranch)  lol

nice work PY!  20 lbs is great!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, katt.  

Actually, I'm kinda struggling with it right now, so I could use some support.  It's been a rough couple of months personally, and every time I think I'm in the clear, I find out otherwise.  (I won't go into details.  I don't like listening to other people's problems, so I won't burden others with mine.  It's all relationshipy stuff, not health or anything.)  

My reflex is to retreat to comfort food.  Trying really hard to resist that pitfall...


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, katt.
> 
> Actually, I'm kinda struggling with it right now, so I could use some support.  It's been a rough couple of months personally, and every time I think I'm in the clear, I find out otherwise.  (I won't go into details.  I don't like listening to other people's problems, so I won't burden others with mine.  It's all relationshipy stuff, not health or anything.)
> 
> My reflex is to retreat to comfort food.  Trying really hard to resist that pitfall...



totally know how that goes     pm me if you need to chat,  even if you just need someone to listen - it really helps


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> My reflex is to retreat to comfort food. Trying really hard to resist that pitfall...


 
I've slowly gotten away from the food crutch, and now the gym is my crutch. When that kicks up I don't care what's going on I just go hit the treadmill and weights.

Hope things get better soon.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

keep up the good fight pylon, you are doing great. and 20 pounds, that is awesome.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the positive vibes, kids.

Back on the road.   Day 1 went well, though no workout.  Will try to get it in today, and stay on course with food.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2011)

Being on the road a lot is hard on the diet.  You have to really work on it.  Keep doing those push-aways.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Trips.

Tonight was a dinner with friends.  Went with the roasted chicken.  Passed on the key lime pie.  *sigh*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

well, if you aren't in Key Largo....then u can pass on the pie...but! if IN Key Largo or Key West or wherever in FL that the pie is famous....it would be a sin to NOT try it.

Congrats on the 20lbs, brotha!
Sorry you are having other issues...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, Burnsie.  I've had theirs before, and it is authentic.  Yellow, not green.  That's a good sign.  

As to the rest, you know, it comes and goes.  That's life.

Stayed clean this week, though no workouts.  But if I can stay clean on the road and hit it hard at home, I'll be ok I think.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

k, so i like carrot cake, where is the best place to go for that?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2011)

the other half said:


> k, so i like carrot cake, where is the best place to go for that?



Well, the BEST is my kitchen.  Otherwise, find yourself an upscale steak house.  For some reason, they almost always have really good carrot cake.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

the other half said:


> k, so i like carrot cake, where is the best place to go for that?


 
Safeway actually makes a really good carrot cake. They get it here at work all the time for birthdays.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

good job on sticking to the clean eating this week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

I am jealous of your cooking skills Py


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am jealous of your cooking skills Py



No argument there.  Pylon always seems to be making fancy meals.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2011)

Nothing special, fellas, tho I appreciate the kind words.

Tonight was full on carb day. BBQ, beer, potatoes, bagel.  Not in that order. Next up, ice cream.  And maybe some choc sauce and/or pb.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes, kids.
> 
> Back on the road.   Day 1 went well, though no workout.  Will try to get it in today, and stay on course with food.



Sometimes even forum friends can send enough positive vibes to help. Hope you're making the best of the situation


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

MMMMMM.... carbs....


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I remember this place too  

Hey there.


----------



## the other half (Mar 15, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Well, the BEST is my kitchen.  Otherwise, find yourself an upscale steak house.  For some reason, they almost always have really good carrot cake.


well dont be suprised when we show up on your doorsteps someday.


omerta2010 said:


> Safeway actually makes a really good carrot cake. They get it here at work all the time for birthdays.



O, ouch that one hurt, since i work for albertsons. but i hear ya, we have pretty good carrot cake also. 
it is my special treat.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Sometimes even forum friends can send enough positive vibes to help. Hope you're making the best of the situation



True dat.  And always appreciated.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

dougnukem said:


> I think I remember this place too
> 
> Hey there.



Hey Dougie!  Wazzup?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

the other half said:


> well dont be suprised when we show up on your doorsteps someday.



You and the katt are welcome any time.  Well, mostly her...


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

the other half said:


> O, ouch that one hurt, since i work for albertsons. but i hear ya, we have pretty good carrot cake also.
> it is my special treat.


 
I haven't seen an albertsons in a few years, they closed all of them we had around here.

Pylon - hope your week is going good.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 16, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Hey Dougie!  Wazzup?



Completely different life for me these days.  I was nosing around on here the other day, looking to get re-inspired as I've gone way too long.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I haven't seen an albertsons in a few years, they closed all of them we had around here.
> 
> Pylon - hope your week is going good.



It comes and it goes, but on the whole, not bad.  Tomorrow's drinking day, so it's getting better!

Hope yours is treating you well!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

dougnukem said:


> Completely different life for me these days.  I was nosing around on here the other day, looking to get re-inspired as I've gone way too long.



It happens to the best of us.  Welcome back!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Tomorrow's drinking day, so it's getting better!


I like your style!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 18, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I like your style!



Well, thanks very much.

It was a good night.  Even now after lunch, I'm so hung over my hair hurts...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2011)

OK, quick recap...

Recovered from the hangover just in time for the weekend.  Had friends in, so no workouts.  Call it a weekend long carb up.  

Back at it today.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

that's what I'll call mine too...yeah....thanks py! If I need an Alibi...for anything...I'm coming to you, bro!
Now go get busy again!
Im back at it...now its your turn!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm an evening workout guy, so it will be a few hours, but I'll get it in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I'm an evening workout guy, so it will be a few hours, but I'll get it in.



Oh so tempting, but I'll be good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

Mmmmmm...... carbs


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2011)

Clean food again today, push ups, 4 rounds of bag work, 30 min on the bike.

The binge weekend cost a couple of pounds, naturally, but not nearly as bad as I had anticipated.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

It's suprising how that happens sometimes. You think you blew it but the scale a couple days later isn't as bad as you would have thought. 

Glad your back at it.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 23, 2011)

45 min on the bike.  yay.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2011)

Another solid day, followed by push ups, 4 rounds of bag work, 30 min on the bike.

Weighed in at 255 this morning.  (Down from 278 at the start.)

So, a few years ago I made it into the 100lb club.  My membership was revoked for a while.  I'm 5 lbs away from getting it back.  

I'll get a new pic up once I get there.  I still have the starting pic in my album, good to have a comparison.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow Pylon, ive just looked at your starting picture and you have lost a serious amout of weight, im glad your still making progress too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2011)

Py.   Keep at it!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just posted my pics....
just saying...

WASSUP, PY!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Another solid day, followed by push ups, 4 rounds of bag work, 30 min on the bike.
> 
> Weighed in at 255 this morning. (Down from 278 at the start.)
> 
> ...


 
The bagwork and cleaned up eating is really starting to pay off.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 30, 2011)

Not gone, just busy.  Will check in more later...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

Doing great Py.  What is your target weight?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm just kinda baby stepping.  The next target is 250.  Then it will be 240.  I've always thought of 220 as a good "long term" target.  When (not if) I hit that one, we'll see where we are.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 30, 2011)

45 min bike work tonight.  Did 45 min on the elliptical last night.  Two nights in the gym while on the road.  I'll take it.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

good job, amigo!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like you're turning into a cardio machine.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, fellas.

I've been digging myself out of a hole, both personally and professionally, for the last 6 months...maybe more.  The fact that I've dropped a good amount of weight in that time says a lot.  

I've been working on a treehouse for the boys that is almost the size of the bedroom in our first house.  (Just over 10x12ft.)  Had the fam over for BBQ today, and through all of that indulged in beer (well earned, I might add, given the record high temps) and a bun on the brat, but passing on a second brat AND dessert.  Again.  (Straberry shortcake last night, drumstick ice cream tonight.)

Good times.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2011)

OK, weighed in at 258 this morning.  That's good news.

I'm usually hesitant to weigh in after a carb day, so this was a good result.  Primed for a strong cutting week.  Hooah!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2011)

That treehouse sounds cool. Always wanted one when I was a kid. 

Glad your back at it, and have been able to keep eating right. I always struggle with that when I'm stressing.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2011)

Floor of the treehouse down.  Next is rails and stairs.  Should be done by the weekend.  I'll share some pics.

Hit the 25 lb mark today.  w00t!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, fellas.
> 
> I've been digging myself out of a hole, both personally and professionally, for the last 6 months...maybe more. The fact that I've dropped a good amount of weight in that time says a lot.
> 
> ...


 you sir...are more resolute that I. Strawberry cheese cake? wow. 

tree house sounds cool. My friend had one when we were kids. His dad also installed a zip line from the tree house to another tree across the yard.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Hit the 25 lb mark today. w00t!


  Congrats.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Hit the 25 lb mark today.  w00t!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, all.

I'm presenting at a couple of conferences this month.  First one is Wednesday. I'm targeting 250 for that show, then 240 for the one at the end of the month.  

I'll get there.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

dam right you will!
Also....build an addition to the tree house....bar. We'll drink beer, do shots and ride the proposed zip line....yeah! party starts at JD's and then moves to yours. YEAH!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2011)

That's all in the basement, dude.  Total man cave.

On an unrelated note....carrrrrrrrbbbb dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok, so here's the update.  Got through carbs on Saturday, then worked to get to my goal weight for the speaking session, which was today.  (It went really well, thanks for asking!)

Up early yesterday, lots of walking in the sun, then a late cardio session last night.  Clean food.  

So how did I do?  Well...hard to say.  I wasn't there when I left home, and the scale in the gym at the hotel is 1) not my scale, so its hard to know how accurate it is, and 2) not as high quality, so you can swing the numbers a bit with leans back and forth.

I figured the best I could do was weigh in this morning as centered as possible on the thing and see what it said.  And according to that scale, I hit the target with room to spare.  I'll see for sure when I get home, I suppose, but I'm going to go ahead and call that a success, folks.  

And I'll go ahead and re-up that 100lb card now, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

So how did the speaking session go?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2011)

Especially on the road, I wouldn't worry about the scale. How your pants fits are a much better indicator.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> So how did the speaking session go?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Especially on the road, I wouldn't worry about the scale. How your pants fits are a much better indicator.



Totally agree...mostly.  But, you know...this was about hitting a number.  So it would have been nice to see it.

No worries, tho.  I'll see it on the scale when I get home.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2011)

Had a great time last night after the conference.  The "outing" was a private night at Universal Studios.  (Well, private for the conference.)  About 3k people tops, meaning almost no lines on anything.  Plus free food and drink.

We did a roller coaster run, hitting all the big ones.  Lots of walking about.  I stayed away from most of the food, finally putting down 1 big slice of pizza when it became clear that I wouldn't find anything low carb without sitting down someplace.  Also put down a couple of butterbeers in the Harry Potter area.  Think cream soda with a shot of butterscotch schnapps and a whipped cream/butter on top.  Good stuff to be sure.  

So not a low carb night, but I'm pretty sure I worked it all off.  Even stayed away from the beer most of the night.  (Drank about half a bud light in between rides.)

Technically off work today and tomorrow, even though I'm sitting on conference calls.  Whatever.  Heading to the Tampa Bay Rays game tonight before flying home.  Might even have time to hang out on the beach this afternoon.  Good times.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2011)

butterbeer....sounds....delicious!

Sounds like you had a great time, Py!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like a great time. Glad you hit the number you had set for yourself. Congrats


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2011)

Staying clean, working the cardio.  Same old same old.  And that's a good thing.   I'm a routine guy.

Hit the 30 lb mark this morning.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss.

I'm better with a set routine as well, that way you don't have to think about what you need to do.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2011)

Yeah?  Where, oh where, is the rubber traffic marker? 

Hope all is well Py!


----------

